# Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Pacífico Leste e Central 2015)



## Felipe Freitas (21 Mai 2015 às 06:01)

*Tópico para Monitoramento de Furacões no Pacífico Leste e Central.*

A época oficial decorre de 15 de Maio a 30 de Novembro no Pacífico Leste e é monitorizada pelo NHC em Miami em simultâneo com o Atlântico, e no Pacífico Central decorre de 1 de Junho a 30 de Novembro e é monitorizada pelo CPHC em Honolulu.​*Lista de nomes para a temporada de 2015 no Pacífico Leste:*
Andres
Blanca
Carlos
Dolores
Enrique 
Felicia
Guillermo 
Hilda
Ignacio
Jimena 
Kevin 
Linda 
Marty 
Nora 
Olaf 
Patricia 
Rick 
Sandra
Terry 
Vivian 
Waldo 
Xina 
York
Zelda​
*                                Lista de nomes para a temporada de 2015 no Pacífico Central:*
Ela
Halola
Lune 
Kilo 
Loke 
Malia
Niala 
Oho

*Links úteis:*
- NHC
- NRL
- CPHC​


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Mai 2015 às 06:01)

Modelos mostram a possibilidade de formação de um ciclone no Pacífico Central e outro no Pacífico Leste na última semana de Maio. 
Os modelos mostram o ciclone que pode se formar no Pacífico Leste afetando o México.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mai 2015 às 22:29)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Modelos mostram a possibilidade de formação de um ciclone no Pacífico Central


Ao longo desta última semana, duas áreas estavam sendo acompanhadas no limite entre o Pacífico Central e Leste, porém devido a proximidade entre as duas e o cisalhamento nenhuma das áreas acabou conseguindo se tornar pelo menos uma depressão tropical.

Nessa semana irá se formar o primeiro ciclone da temporada, que de acordo com todos os modelos, deve se tornar pelo menos um furacão de categoria 1. A dúvida agora é se irá afetar o México, pois o modelo europeu não está mais mostrando essa possibilidade.

Outro ciclone poderia se formar nos primeiros dias de Junho.


----------



## Orion (27 Mai 2015 às 23:28)




----------



## Orion (28 Mai 2015 às 17:03)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Mai 2015 às 19:49)

Tempestade tropical Andres se formou no Pacífico Leste e pode se fortalecer para furacão no final de semana. 
Todos os modelos agora estão de acordo com o europeu e não indicam mais o ciclone indo em direção ao México.


----------



## Orion (30 Mai 2015 às 01:57)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mai 2015 às 07:05)

Andres se fortaleceu para furacão de categoria 1.
O ciclone está previsto para continuar com o processo de intensificação nas próximas 24 horas, podendo chegar na categoria 2.






Existe a possibilidade de um ciclone se formar nesta primeira semana de Junho.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mai 2015 às 19:15)

Andres se fortaleceu para categoria 2.

*EP, 01, 2015053012, , BEST, 0, 142N, 1156W, 85, 973, HU*


----------



## lserpa (31 Mai 2015 às 23:53)

Boas, cá está uma bela imagem deste furacão e da recém formada depressão tropical.


----------



## Orion (1 Jun 2015 às 16:33)




----------



## Orion (1 Jun 2015 às 23:27)

Andres - Furacão categoria 4; 16:58 UTC:






Outras imagens atualizadas:


----------



## Orion (1 Jun 2015 às 23:30)

18:25 UTC; 31 de Maio:






http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/imagery/single.cgi?image=Andres.A2015151.1825.2km.jpg


----------



## lserpa (1 Jun 2015 às 23:33)

Que besta!! Para o primeiro da época, este ano parece que o pacífico fervilhará de atividade!!


----------



## Orion (1 Jun 2015 às 23:37)

Atualização:


----------



## Orion (1 Jun 2015 às 23:41)

Por fim:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Jun 2015 às 06:41)

Depois de chegar a categoria 4, Andres começou a se enfraquecer devido ao ar seco, por entrar em águas mais frias e também por estar iniciando um ciclo de substituição da parede do olho.

Andres bateu alguns recordes:
- Como o ciclone se tornou um grande furacão, 2015 se tornou o quarto ano consecutivo a ter pelo menos um grande furacão no mês de Maio, algo que jamais havia ocorrido.
-  É o ciclone mais a oeste já registrado antes de Junho a se tornar um grande furacão.
-  É o segundo ciclone mais forte já registrado em Maio, perde somente para Amanda, ocorrida no ano passado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Jun 2015 às 06:56)

Tempestade tropical Blanca se formou no dia 31/05 e está prevista para se intensificar rapidamente nas próximas 36 horas.
Última rodada do GFS, mostra o ciclone atingindo o pico de intensidade na sexta com uma pressão de 913 mbar.
O ciclone pode ameaçar a Baja California.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Jun 2015 às 19:44)

Andres se enfraqueceu para categoria 1.

NHC deve atualizar Blanca para furacão de categoria 1 daqui a pouco.
EP, 02, 2015060218, , BEST, 0, 131N, 1046W, *65, 989*, HU

Por enquanto, infelizmente, não há previsão de um voo de reconhecimento para Blanca. 
O ciclone na minha opinião, tem boas chances de chegar na categoria 5.


----------



## Orion (2 Jun 2015 às 20:57)

16:37 UTC; Blanca:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jun 2015 às 05:38)

GFS segue indicando Blanca com pressão inferior 920 mbar no pico de intensidade.
Os modelos também mantém a possibilidade de _landfall_ na Baixa Califórnia do Sul,  que caso venha a ocorrer, será a primeira vez que um ciclone faz_ landfall _em Junho na Península da Baixa Califórnia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jun 2015 às 05:55)

Modelos já indicam a formação do ciclone Carlos dentro dos próximos dias.
Os modelos atualmente estão mostrando o ciclone se fortalecendo até pelo menos uma tempestade tropical, fazendo _landfall_ na Guatemala e depois adentrando a Baía de Campeche, onde poderia se reorganizar.


----------



## Tstorm (3 Jun 2015 às 21:35)

Blanca chegou hoje a categoria 4.

14:45 UTC:





19:45 UTC:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jun 2015 às 21:44)

Blanca rapidamente se intensificou para categoria 4 entre o final da manhã e o começo da tarde.
Voo de reconhecimento está previsto para sexta.


----------



## Orion (3 Jun 2015 às 21:52)

Andrés, 17.55UTC:






Blanca, 16.16UTC:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jun 2015 às 00:34)

Blanca tem se enfraquecido nas últimas horas, porém confesso estar em dúvida de qual seria o motivo disso. 
As três possibilidades são ressurgência, pelo fato do ciclone estar muito tempo de forma estacionária,  intrusão de ar seco ou um ciclo de substituição da parede do olho.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 01:12)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> ressurgência, pelo fato do ciclone estar muito tempo de forma estacionária



Inclino-me para esta hipótese. Equivale a um abaixamento drástico da temperatura superficial das águas oceânicas, é fatal para os sistemas tropicais.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jun 2015 às 19:53)

Blanca nos decepcionou.
Voo de reconhecimento está ocorrendo e até o momento encontrou ventos de 130 km/h e pressão mínima de 975 mbar. Voo de reconhecimento segue em andamento.
Como falado pelo Pablo, se não tivesse ficado tanto tempo de forma estacionária, teria conseguido quebrar o recorde de categoria 5 mais cedo já registrado no Pac. Leste.
O GFS ainda mostra o ciclone se fortalecendo nas próximas 24 horas, vamos ver se o ciclone poderá nos surpreender, como fez Andres.






http://wwwghcc.msfc.nasa.gov/cgi-bi...ation&quality=95&palette=ir1.pal&numframes=10
http://wwwghcc.msfc.nasa.gov/cgi-bi...ation&quality=95&palette=ir1.pal&numframes=10


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jun 2015 às 06:31)

Blanca está se reorganizando e se fortaleceu para categoria 2.
Voo de reconhecimento deve ocorrer no sábado de manhã.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jun 2015 às 08:31)

Blanca está surpreendendo e está se intensificando de forma relativamente rápida.
O olho ainda precisa limpar, mas provavelmente já é novamente um grande furacão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jun 2015 às 19:31)

Blanca se fortaleceu para categoria 4.

Voo de reconhecimento está em andamento neste momento.
Pressão mínima até o momento de 950 mbar.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 00:02)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Blanca está surpreendendo e está se intensificando de forma relativamente rápida.
> O olho ainda precisa limpar, mas provavelmente já é novamente um grande furacão.





Felipe Freitas disse:


> Blanca se fortaleceu para categoria 4.
> 
> Voo de reconhecimento está em andamento neste momento.
> Pressão mínima até o momento de 950 mbar.



Ao recomeçar o seu movimento e abandonar as águas que ele próprio arrefeceu, voltou a ganhar força, vai sair das condições favoráveis que o mantém em categoria 4 dentro de algumas horas. Será uma surpresa se não começar logo a perder força. Está previsto chegar à Baixa Califórnia já sem classificação de furacão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jun 2015 às 06:26)

Já está rapidamente se enfraquecendo.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 07:16)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Já está rapidamente se enfraquecendo.



Vê-se que está a aspirar ar seco continental no quadrante Leste e é mais desse lado que a estrutura está a ser erodida.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Jun 2015 às 00:17)

Blanca se dissipou ontem, porém chuvas associadas aos restos do ciclone estão ocorrendo no sudoeste dos EUA.
Blanca fez landafall como tempestade tropical no dia 8 de Junho, sem causar grandes danos.

Depressão tropical 3 se formou e deve se tornar tempestade tropical Carlos entre hoje e amanhã e furacão na sexta. 
Pode ser uma ameaça ao México. 
Alguns modelos ainda mostram o ciclone adentrando o Golfo do México.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Jun 2015 às 19:49)

Devido ao cisalhamento, Carlos ainda não conseguiu se intensificar muito e segue sendo uma tempestade tropical.  
O ciclone pode afetar a _Baja California Sur_.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Jun 2015 às 20:07)

Carlos se fortaleceu para furacão de categoria 1.


----------



## Orion (13 Jun 2015 às 23:41)

Carlos, 16:07 UTC:






Compósito da área:


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2015 às 03:39)

O Carlos, no seu trajeto, está a passar pelo radar meteorológico de Acapulco, México:






Radares mexicanos aqui:

http://smn.cna.gob.mx/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=14&Itemid=16


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2015 às 03:50)




----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2015 às 04:04)




----------



## Orion (15 Jun 2015 às 15:28)




----------



## Orion (15 Jun 2015 às 16:44)

Não se moveu muito:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Jun 2015 às 19:43)

Voo de reconhecimento que está sendo realizado neste tarde, mostra que Carlos é um fraco furacão de categoria 1. 
Chuvas e ventos fortes podem ser registradas nos estados de Jalisco, Colima, Guerrero, Michoacán, Nayarit e Sinaloa nas próximas 72 horas.


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2015 às 22:42)

Hoje:


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2015 às 17:17)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2015 às 06:21)

Carlos se dissipou. 
O ciclone causou uma morte no México e também alguns danos, devido ao vento e inundações.


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2015 às 23:51)




----------



## Tstorm (14 Jul 2015 às 16:36)

Tivemos três ciclones formados na última semana no Pacífico Central.

Tempestade tropical "Ela" se formou quarta, dissipou-se sexta.
Tempestade tropical Iune se formou sexta, dissipou-se ontem.
Tempestade tropical Halola se formou sexta, no domingo entrou na bacia do Pacífico Oeste.

No Pacífico Leste temos dois ciclones ativos:

Furacão Dolores (Cat 1 - Ventos de 140 km/h) tem previsão para se tornar categoria 3 amanhã.






Tempestade tropical Enrique (Ventos de 75 km/h) não tem previsão pra subir de categoria, deve se dissipar quinta.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jul 2015 às 07:24)

Furacão Carlos causou uma morte e danos estimados em 1 milhão de dólares.

Tempestade tropical Ela se formou no dia 08 de Julho e se dissipou no dia 10 sem afetar nenhuma localidade.

Tempestade tropical Halola se formou no dia 10 e atravessou a linha internacional da data no dia 12 passando para a  bacia do Pacífico Oeste, como foi falado pelo Tstorm.

Tempestade tropical Iune se formou no dia 10 e se dissipou no dia 13  sem afetar nenhuma localidade.

Furacão Dolores se formou no dia 11 de Julho e sofreu rápida intensificação no dia 14, chegando a categoria 4. 
O ciclone afetou a Ilha Socorro e os restos da tempestade trouxeram fortes chuvas para sul da Califórnia. 
O ciclone se dissipou no dia 19.


Tempestade tropical Enrique esteve ativa entre os dias 12 e 18 de Julho e não afetou nenhuma localidade.

Tempestade tropical  Felicia se formou ontem e deve se dissipar dentro de poucos dias de acordo com os modelos, sem afetar nenhuma localidade.


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Jul 2015 às 08:48)

Estive a consultar o site do NOAA e surge esta evolução nos próximos dias para as depressões tropicais 8 e 9 do Pacífico Este. Fiquei com uma dúvida: há alguma hipótese que fusão entre as duas depressões, aumentando a intensidade da TE9, a qual se prevê que atinja a categoria de furação nos próximos três dias??


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Ago 2015 às 08:51)

Ciclone Guillermo que chegou até na categoria 2, já se enfraqueceu e agora está afetando o Havaí como uma depressão tropical.






Tempestade tropical Hilda se formou e está prevista para seguir um caminho semelhante a de Guillermo.
 O ciclone pode se tornar um furacão nesta sexta.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Ago 2015 às 08:05)

Último aviso para Guillermo foi emitido.

Hilda se intensificou rapidamente ao longo desta sexta e possivelmente chegou a categoria 3, porém por ter um olho _pinhole_, a estimativa de intensidade pela técnica Dvorak acabou não sendo muito alta, permitindo apenas uma atualização para categoria 2. 
Nas últimas horas o ciclone se enfraqueceu.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Ago 2015 às 20:06)

Hilda - Categoria 3


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2015 às 17:13)

http://weather.msfc.nasa.gov/GOES/

Instruções para utilizar o site aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-acores-e-madeira-agosto-2015.8334/page-8#post-502732


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2015 às 05:38)

Após Hilda que chegou na categoria 3 e não afetou nenhuma localidade tivemos apenas uma depressão no Pacífico Leste. 
Três áreas estão sendo observadas neste momento, sendo que duas tem boas chances de se desenvolver. 






No Pacífico Central a depressão tropical Kilo está prevista para se intensificar para furacão na quarta e tem alguma possibilidade de afetar algumas ilhas do Havaí.
Tempestade tropical Loke deve afetar algumas ilhas do Havaí entre segunda e terça. O ciclone pode se intensificar para furacão na terça e já na quarta começar a se enfraquecer.
Até o momento o Pacífico Central teve 5 ciclones em 2015, ultrapassando o recorde de 1982 que era de 4 ciclones.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Ago 2015 às 04:03)

Loke se dissipou hoje. O ciclone conseguiu se fortalecer para furacão de categoria 1 e praticamente não causou nenhum dano.

Kilo acabou não se intensificando para furacão, nem ameaçando o Havaí como era mostrado pelos modelos dias atrás. A tempestade tropical segue praticamente estacionada ao sul do Havaí e está prevista para se deslocar lentamente para oeste e podendo se tornar um furacão no domingo.

NHC deve atualizar Ignacio para furacão de categoria 1.
O ciclone pode ameaçar o Havaí no começo da próxima semana.

EP, 12, 2015082700, , BEST, 0, 120N, 1370W, *65, 992, HU*, 34, NEQ, 50, 50, 50, 50, 1008, 200, 20, 0, 0, E, 0, , 0, 0, IGNACIO, D,

DT13 pode se tornar tempestade tropical Jimena nesta quinta.
O ciclone é previsto para se tornar um grande furacão no final de semana e o Havaí deve acompanhar esse sistema.


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Ago 2015 às 14:38)

Alguém se recorda de tanta actividade ao mesmo tempo no Pacífico?? Três sistemas ao mesmo tempo, com evoluções para furação nos próximos dias, ou seja, uma verdadeira animação para o maior oceano do mundo.
























Sem dúvida, o El Niño está a fazer das suas


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2015 às 16:07)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Alguém se recorda de tanta actividade ao mesmo tempo no Pacífico?? Três sistemas ao mesmo tempo, com evoluções para furação nos próximos dias, ou seja, uma verdadeira animação para o maior oceano do mundo.
> 
> Sem dúvida, o El Niño está a fazer das suas



El Niño sem duvida nenhuma! 

Já o Atlântico tem estado muito calmo, mas também ainda não chegámos ao pico da temporada.

Voltando ao Pacifico, atenção ao IGNACIO já que pode fazer uma tangente à Ilha grande do Havai ainda com força de furacão dentro de alguns dias:


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2015 às 17:29)

Furacão Jimena, cat. 4:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Ago 2015 às 19:42)

Jimena e Ignacio passaram por rápida intensificação e ambos neste momento estão na categoria 4. 
Ignacio segue sendo uma possível ameaça para o Havaí e Jimena não está prevista para ameaçar no momento nenhuma localidade. 
Jimena pode se intensificar para categoria 5 dentro das próximas 24 horas.
Kilo se fortaleceu para furacão de categoria 1 e pode passar nos próximos dias por rápida intensificação e chegar próximo ou na categoria 5.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Ago 2015 às 19:48)

Jimena
@Astro_Kimiya


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Ago 2015 às 06:34)

No olho do furacão Ignacio.

@403PA


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Ago 2015 às 08:48)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Jimena e Ignacio passaram por rápida intensificação e ambos neste momento estão na categoria 4.
> Ignacio segue sendo uma possível ameaça para o Havaí e Jimena não está prevista para ameaçar no momento nenhuma localidade.
> Jimena pode se intensificar para categoria 5 dentro das próximas 24 horas.
> Kilo se fortaleceu para furacão de categoria 1 e pode passar nos próximos dias por rápida intensificação e chegar próximo ou na categoria 5.



Três já cá cantam, vamos ver se temos o quatro dentro de poucos dias 






Estive a consultar e creio que só uma vez, no Atlântico, surgiram 4 furações ao mesmo tempo (1998). Corrijam-me se estiver errrado


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Set 2015 às 17:44)

Hoje é um dia histórico: pela 1ª vez na história moderna estão activos 3 furacões (ou tufões) com categoria 4 na mesma zona marítima.










Trata-se um mosaico de imagens na banda visível\infravermelhos, captadas tanto de dia como de noite.
Situação também pouco comum é a zona do Hawai`i ter sido atingido por um tufão tão forte.

Ver mais aqui: Earth Observatory


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Set 2015 às 18:46)

Mapa da Pressão atmosférica  





Os 3 furacões no mapa dos Ventos 














Link: http://earth.nullschool.net


----------



## james (1 Set 2015 às 18:55)

Parece que  , um pouco inesperadamente   , a circulação no Atlântico ficou muito ativa .

Vamos ver de que forma isso nos vai influenciar .


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Set 2015 às 21:14)

http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2015/09/...o-pacifico-simultaneamente-pela-primeira-vez/

"As três tempestades – Ignacio, Kilo e Jimena – foram fotografadas pela NASA e pelos astronautas da Estação Espacial Internacional, terão categoria três ou superior e *farão muitos danos*. De sábado para domingo, as três tempestades atingiram a categoria quatro."   Danos??? Só se for nos peixes voadores... estes jornalistas... Primeiro vejam, informem-se e depois escrevam os factos como eles são...
Felizmente nenhuma delas se para o Hawaí, porque senão tinha de dar razão à notícia.
Independentemente disto tudo, sem dúvida que o "El Niño" está a agitar bem o mar e a atmosfera no Pacífico.


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2015 às 22:34)

O Kilo está agora a passar a linha internacional de data, é metade Furacão, metade Tufão


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Set 2015 às 23:10)

Wow o pacífico está bem ativo! Alguém sabe se os tufões/furacões deixaram o rasto de água fria para trás? É que por exemplo destes três imagino que já haja um rasto grande...


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2015 às 23:29)

Os "major" deixam um grande rasto de água fria, lembro-me de há uns anos termos falado disso por aqui, com exemplos práticos da evolução da SST no rasto de alguns furacões.
http://www.rawscience.tv/hurricanes-cause-open-ocean-cold-water-upwelling/


----------



## criz0r (1 Set 2015 às 23:47)

Bem o Pacífico anda realmente em brasa, aquelas águas devem estar um "mimo".


----------



## Geopower (2 Set 2015 às 23:08)

Última imagem de satélite das 18h UTC do Oceano Pacifico. Satélite GOES15. Canal4 Infravermelho 10.2 - 11.2 µm (fonte: http://www.sat.dundee.ac.uk)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2015 às 22:48)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Estive a consultar e creio que só uma vez, no Atlântico, surgiram 4 furações ao mesmo tempo (1998). Corrijam-me se estiver errrado


 Está certo.
O última vez que o Atlântico teve três ciclones ao mesmo tempo foi em 2010 ( Danielle, Earl e Fiona/ Earl, Fiona e Gaston/ Igor, Julia e Karl).


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2015 às 23:02)

Ignacio se dissipou no dia 05 de Setembro e causou impactos mínimos ao Havaí.
Jimena neste momento é uma tempestade tropical e está prevista para se dissipar nos próximos dias.
Entre os dias 31 de Agosto e 5 de Setembro esteve ativa a tempestade tropical Kevin. Os restos do ciclone trouxeram chuvas para a Região Sudoeste dos Estados Unidos e Baja California.
No dia 6 de setembro se formou o ciclone Linda que rapidamente se intensificou para categoria 3, tornando-se o oitavo grande furacão da temporada. O ciclone rapidamente se enfraqueceu e deve se dissipar nos próximos dias. Os restos do ciclone também pode trazer chuvas para a Região Sudoeste dos Estados Unidos e Baja California.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Out 2015 às 18:44)

Após Linda tivemos a formação das depressões tropicais 16-E e 8-C, das tempestades tropicais Malia, Niala e Nora e dos Furacões Marty e Oho. 

Marty causou alguns danos no México e a depressão 16-E grandes inundações e prejuízos no norte do México e Sudoeste dos EUA. 
As demais tempestades ficaram no mar.

Ciclone Olaf chegou próximo da categoria 5, mas já se enfraqueceu um pouco nas últimas horas e não está previsto para ameaçar nenhuma localidade.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Out 2015 às 18:42)

Patricia está passando por rápida intensificação e neste momento já é categoria 2.
Voo de reconhecimento está sendo realizado neste momento, pois o ciclone será uma grande ameaça ao México, onde pode fazer landfall como categoria 4 ou 5 dentro de 48 horas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 05:32)

Voo de reconhecimento realizado pouco tempo depois da minha postagem, encontrou ventos sustentados de 240 km/h fazendo Patricia ser atualizada para categoria 4. No meio da noite foi realizado mais um voo de reconhecimento e Patricia se intensificou mais um pouco, mantendo ventos sustentados de 260 km/h e sendo atualizada para categoria 5. Outro voo de reconhecimento está prestes a ser realizado e possivelmente irá encontrar o ciclone ainda mais forte. Patricia se intensificou em 24 horas de tempestade tropical para categoria 5, sendo junto com o furacão Linda em 1997 o ciclone que teve a maior taxa de intensificação em tão pouco tempo. Patricia se tornou o décimo grande furacão de 2015, empatando com 1992 como o ano com maior quantidade de grandes furacões no Pacífico Leste.

Antes de ser tornar um ciclone, trouxe fortes chuvas na América Central, causando inundações e deslizamentos de terra, que causaram 6 mortes.

Os estados mexicanos de Michoacan, Colima, Jalisco e Nayarit devem ser os mais afetados pelo furacão, as aulas já foram canceladas e os aeroportos devem ser fechados ao meio-dia desta sexta.  Acumulados de chuva de 500 mm e ventos superiores a 200 km/h podem ser registrados nos quatro estados citados. As fortes ondas e as chuvas já provocaram alguns danos nos estados de Chiapas e Guerrero. Todo o México Ocidental está em estado de emergência. O landfall deve ocorrer nesta sexta.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 05:58)

*VOO DE RECONHECIMENTO HISTÓRICO NO PACÍFICO LESTE.
VENTOS NO NÍVEL DE VOO DE 335 KM/H E PRESSÃO DE 890 MBAR.*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 06:10)

Patricia - Categoria 5 pouco antes do anoitecer


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 06:18)

Olaf segue em alto-mar, sem afetar nenhuma localidade, o ciclone está previsto para se dissipar no dia 28/10.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 06:21)

Patricia - Categoria 5


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 06:43)

Patricia se torna o ciclone mais intenso da história do Pacífico Leste.
Ventos sustentados de 295 km/h com rajadas de 360 km/h.
Pressão mínima de 892 mbar, primeira sub900 registrada no Pacífico Leste.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 07:29)

Voo de reconhecimento que segue sendo realizado, está mostrando que Patricia segue se intensificando.
Pressão caiu para 887 mbar e os ventos encontrados foram ligeiramente mais fortes que na última passagem.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 08:04)

*VENTOS NO NÍVEL DE VOO DE 355 KM/H E PRESSÃO DE 885 MBAR.*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 08:14)

2015102306
EP, 20, 2015102306, , BEST, 0, 165N, 1054W, *175, 880*, HU, 64, NEQ, 25, 20, 20, 20, 1007, 180, 5, 0, 0, E, 0, , 0, 0, PATRICIA, D, 0, , 0, 0, 0, 0, genesis-num, 034,

*Ventos sustentados de 324 km/h e pressão de 880 mbar.*


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Out 2015 às 09:00)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> 2015102306
> EP, 20, 2015102306, , BEST, 0, 165N, 1054W, *175, 880*, HU, 64, NEQ, 25, 20, 20, 20, 1007, 180, 5, 0, 0, E, 0, , 0, 0, PATRICIA, D, 0, , 0, 0, 0, 0, genesis-num, 034,
> 
> *Ventos sustentados de 324 km/h e pressão de 880 mbar.*


 

@Felipe Freitas, este ano o El Niño está a influenciar todas as tempestades no Pacífico. (Até já perdi a conta de furações e tufões...)


----------



## StormyAlentejo (23 Out 2015 às 09:26)

Só um pequeno off-topic: como será estar no centro de um furacão? Mesmo dentro do olho?


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Out 2015 às 09:37)

Isto vai ser uma catástrofe...


----------



## jonekko (23 Out 2015 às 12:05)

Já não é "mais um furacão" mas sim apelidada pelos profissionais de !a tempestade". 880mb. Ventos destrutivos e quantidades de chuva brutais. Não sei que tipo de infra estruturas existem nesta zona do México mas isto vai ser épico pelas piores razões.


http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=3164


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Out 2015 às 12:15)

Muito complicada esta situação , o furacão pode
exceder a categoria 5, não existe no entanto uma categoria superior .....

http://edition.cnn.com/2015/10/22/americas/hurricane-patricia/index.html


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2015 às 12:55)

Tenho andando distraído no acompanhamento tropical, o PATRICIA é de facto um monstro. 

Pressão de *880hPa*, com ventos sustentados de *325km/h* ?? Assustador! 

Apresenta um aspecto muito compacto, embora não seja uma tempestade com um campo de ventos de furacão muito vasto (felizmente):


----------



## xes (23 Out 2015 às 14:13)

Alguem sabe a que horas se da o landfall? E se existem algumas webcams por la?


----------



## karkov (23 Out 2015 às 14:23)

xes disse:


> Alguem sabe a que horas se da o landfall? E se existem algumas webcams por la?



Leste-me os pensamentos...


----------



## Thomar (23 Out 2015 às 14:25)

MSantos disse:


> Tenho andando distraído no acompanhamento tropical, o PATRICIA é de facto um monstro.
> 
> Pressão de *880hPa*, com ventos sustentados de *325km/h* ?? Assustador!
> 
> Apresenta um aspecto muito compacto, embora não seja uma tempestade com um campo de ventos de furacão muito vasto (felizmente):



Sim, os valores são uma barbaridade, se houvesse uma categoria 6 este estava lá, bem como o tufão do ano passado que atingiu as Filipinas.
A "sorte" é que este monstro entrará em terra numa zona de baixa densidade populacional no México e no seu trajecto encontrará serras o que levaram em menos de 36 horas à total dissipação.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 23/0900Z 17.0N 105.5W 175 KT 200 MPH
12H 23/1800Z 18.8N 105.4W 180 KT 205 MPH
24H 24/0600Z 21.7N 104.2W 60 KT 70 MPH...INLAND
36H 24/1800Z 24.5N 102.5W 20 KT 25 MPH...POST-TROP/REMNT LOW
48H 25/0600Z...DISSIPATED

Aqui fica uma webcam perto de Puerto Vallarta onde se poderá acompanhar melhor o vento, chuva e o famoso _Storm Surge._


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2015 às 14:59)

Infelizmente não há radares próximos do olho da tempestade neste momento. Nem haverão tendo em conta o caminho projetado:

http://smn.cna.gob.mx/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=14&Itemid=16


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2015 às 15:02)

Quando a Patricia chegar a terra deverá fazê-lo na província de Jalisco, Colima e/ou Nayarit. As estações meteorológicas de lá estão disponíveis aqui:

http://smn.cna.gob.mx/emas/


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2015 às 15:05)

A estação de Chamelacuixmala está próximo da costa (província de Jalisco):


----------



## stormy (23 Out 2015 às 15:06)

http://www.webcamsdemexico.com/videos.php?v=5oCpWyCYP_M&streams=1

Webcam a seguir..


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2015 às 15:09)

http://smn.cna.gob.mx/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=15&Itemid=18


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2015 às 15:15)

Mais logo a ISS deve passar a sul da Patricia:

http://www.isstracker.com/


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Out 2015 às 15:28)

O landfall deverá ocorrer cerca das 22 Horas PT Continental aprox., 6 horas menos em Jalisco MX
https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CSAixDzUkAET0sQ.mp4


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 15:33)

Escala Dvorak quebrada


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2015 às 15:41)

Vendo a topografia do México, inundações catastróficas deverão acontecer mesmo perto da costa tendo em conta as elevações próximas dos 2000 metros:


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 15:47)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Voo de reconhecimento que segue sendo realizado, está mostrando que Patricia segue se intensificando.
> Pressão caiu para 887 mbar e os ventos encontrados foram ligeiramente mais fortes que na última passagem.


887 mbar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 15:52)




----------



## Orion (23 Out 2015 às 15:56)

Trovoada persistente no olho:






http://www.opc.ncep.noaa.gov/lightning/index.php?basin=Tropics&geog=North&sat=IR&loop=Off


----------



## vamm (23 Out 2015 às 16:03)

stormy disse:


> http://www.webcamsdemexico.com/videos.php?v=5oCpWyCYP_M&streams=1
> 
> Webcam a seguir..


Resumindo: aquilo que já lá aparece é parte do furacão?
Meu deus! Este Patrícia é assustador


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 16:03)

xes disse:


> Alguem sabe a que horas se da o landfall? E se existem algumas webcams por la?


mesmo que existam, não deverão aguentar por muito tempo!! Ou fazem uma evacuação em massa ou vai haver muitas fatalidades!!! Que Monstro... um tornado EF3 é equivalente!!!!!


----------



## jotasetubal (23 Out 2015 às 16:06)

Esta webcam também está muito boa. O vento já está agreste.
http://www.webcamsdemexico.com/videos.php?v=x_GShxXtLx4&streams=1


----------



## ecobcg (23 Out 2015 às 16:39)

Há uns "caçadores de furacões" no local, precisamente no "Ground Zero", a fazer o seguimento.
São os iCyclone
https://www.facebook.com/iCyclone?fref=nf

https://twitter.com/iCyclone?ref_src=twsrc^tfw


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Out 2015 às 16:42)

Livestream de Colima


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 16:48)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Livestream de Colima


ainda não se faz sentir o vento aqui... mas segundo parece será um dos sítios mais próximos do olho.


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Out 2015 às 16:54)

Feed em directo da National Broadcasting Corporation 
http://www.nbcnews.com/video/watch-live-tracking-hurricane-patricia-322484291648


----------



## Tstorm (23 Out 2015 às 17:05)




----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Out 2015 às 17:07)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Muito complicada esta situação , o furacão pode
> exceder a categoria 5, não existe no entanto uma categoria superior .....
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2015/10/22/americas/hurricane-patricia/index.html





MSantos disse:


> Tenho andando distraído no acompanhamento tropical, o PATRICIA é de facto um monstro.
> 
> Pressão de *880hPa*, com ventos sustentados de *325km/h* ?? Assustador!
> 
> Apresenta um aspecto muito compacto, embora não seja uma tempestade com um campo de ventos de furacão muito vasto (felizmente):



 Espero que tenham evacuado a costa toda. Isto devia ser um categoria 7


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 17:10)

Radar de Acapulco
http://smn.cna.gob.mx/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=14&Itemid=16


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 17:14)

O "monstro" não poderia estar melhor colocado para "beber" águas quentes:






Superiores a 30ºC e aumentando junto à costa.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 17:19)

O ciclone se tornou o mais forte em ventos sustentados já registrados no mundo, superando Haiyan em 2013. 
A pressão do ciclone é uma das menores já registradas no mundo e poderia estar próximo do Tufão Tip, ciclone considerado o mais forte do mundo.

O landfall ocorre nesta sexta, como categoria 5 próximo de Pérula, Jalisco. 
Se as previsões acertarem será o ciclone a atingir terra com maior intensidade no mundo.

Em 1959, um furacão parecido com este, provocou 1800 mortes nesta região.


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2015 às 17:26)

Na globalidade, a Patrícia não é muito grande (imagem de ontem):






Em relação à ISS, alguém esteve certamente a controlar as câmaras dado que as mudaram com uma frequência superior à nomal. Quanto a estação estava sobre o furacão passaram da câmara traseira para a frontal, depois para a câmara apontada para baixo e ainda novamente para a traseira. Com tanta mudança perdeu-se o melhor, o olho. No fim disto tudo o que se aproveitou foi isto (câmara traseira):


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 17:28)

Parece que vai entrar entre Jalisco e Colima. As estações só têm dados até às 11:50 utc? Já estão inoperacionais?


----------



## ecobcg (23 Out 2015 às 17:31)

StormRic disse:


> O "monstro" não poderia estar melhor colocado para "beber" águas quentes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O "El Nino" a provocar das suas já...


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2015 às 17:32)

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/...ect=fas&subset=CAmerica_2_02.2015295.aqua.2km

Para além do sítio habitual:

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/20E/20E_floater.html

Mais logo, o satélite METOP da Eumetsat, com alguma sorte no enquadramento, deve dar mais uma imagem:

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/METOP/RGB/EPSFLIGHT_124/index.htm



StormRic disse:


> Parece que vai entrar entre Jalisco e Colima. As estações só têm dados até às 11:50 utc? Já estão inoperacionais?



Muitas devem ficar inoperacionais (com isto quero dizer voar).


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 17:38)

O que os Mexicanos dizem:
SÍNTESIS: PATRICIA COMO HURACÁN DE CATEGORÍA 5

_*SITUACIÓN ACTUAL: El huracán "PATRICIA" de categoria 5 en la escala Saffir-Simpson, es un huracán extremadamente peligroso al mantener rachas de viento de 400 km/h, por lo que los efectos de vientos fuertes y oleaje elevado han comenzado a presentarse en las costas de Michoacán, Colima y Jalisco. Se desplaza hacia el norte y es prob*_
_*
em: http://smn.cna.gob.mx/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=60&Itemid=63*_


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 17:42)

O radar de Acapulco não atinge até Colima:


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Out 2015 às 17:43)

Noticieros Televisa - Canal TV Mexicano com muita informação 
http://noticieros.televisa.com/foro-tv/


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 18:06)

Estações WU na possível área de _landfall_ (Colima)





Reparar no relevo da zona do vulcão Colima.

Clicar na imagem para aceder ao mapa WU.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 18:07)

Voo de reconhecimento está se iniciando.
Radar: http://hurricanecity.com/recon/reco...Patricia&mission=04&agency=NOAA&product=radar


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 18:08)

http://wwwghcc.msfc.nasa.gov/cgi-bi...&palette=ir1.pal&numframes=12&mapcolor=yellow


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 18:08)

Última posição:






Não me parece que o olho vá para Chamela, acho que vai ser mais a sueste.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 18:17)

O olho fez uma oscilação recente para nordeste mas parece retomar NNE ou mesmo N:


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 18:19)

BBC world avança 600mm de chuva


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 18:29)

Esta mesma televisão BBCw avança que alguns hotéis não foram evacuados por já ser demasiado arriscado fugir! Creio que estes turistas nem imaginam o tamanho poder deste bicho! 
É só imaginar a força de um tornado EF4 e ver os resultados... De seguida aplicá-la à escala do furacão! Será no mínimo chocante o resultado...


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 18:36)

Já falta pouco, o bordo do disco central está sobre a costa:






NNE ou N


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 18:38)

Qual a webcam que aconselham? O olho tem feito oscilações oscilações


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 18:40)

Hurricane Hunters se aproximando do olho.
Pressão 966 mbar.







000
URPN15 KWBC 231730
NOAA3 0420E PATRICIA HDOB 16 20151023
172030 1848N 10543W 6951 03087 9920 +114 +112 095064 067 056 003 00
172100 1846N 10541W 6954 03080 9919 +112 +103 095064 066 057 003 00
172130 1845N 10540W 6951 03079 9912 +116 +090 096064 064 058 004 00
172200 1843N 10539W 6951 03077 9906 +119 +096 092068 069 056 003 00
172230 1842N 10538W 6970 03054 9912 +110 //// 087069 071 056 010 01
172300 1840N 10537W 6965 03050 9906 +111 +104 087063 067 060 012 00
172330 1839N 10536W 6949 03065 9904 +104 //// 083064 065 059 011 01
172400 1837N 10535W 6937 03075 9898 +105 //// 079066 069 057 013 01
172430 1836N 10534W 6930 03074 9892 +099 //// 084076 080 056 032 01
172500 1834N 10533W 6956 03043 9886 +106 //// 091069 069 063 015 01
172530 1833N 10532W 6962 03036 9888 +106 //// 087068 069 062 011 01
172600 1831N 10531W 6964 03025 9877 +109 //// 084068 070 064 004 01
172630 1830N 10530W 6962 03022 9872 +106 +103 083071 072 067 001 00
172700 1828N 10529W 6949 03029 9859 +110 +103 080075 077 064 005 00
172730 1827N 10528W 6959 03007 9838 +115 //// 081076 079 064 002 01
172800 1825N 10527W 6959 02991 9814 +123 //// 080070 073 069 003 01
172830 1824N 10526W 6950 02985 9792 +126 +121 078073 074 071 002 00
172900 1822N 10525W 6955 02959 9767 +132 +115 075079 081 073 002 00
172930 1821N 10524W 6950 02940 9724 +146 +102 073085 086 078 001 00
173000 1819N 10523W 6941 02920 *9666 *+168 +101 068088 *089* 083 002 00


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 18:42)

Para dissipar este monstro de categoria 5+ em 48 horas apenas, imagine-se a energia que será transferida para a superfície, ou seja, a força de destruição da paisagem.


----------



## Geopower (23 Out 2015 às 18:43)

imagem de satélite das 17.05h UTC. 




fonte e mais informação: http://www.wunderground.com/hurricane/east-pacific/2015/hurricane-Patricia?map=sat


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 18:44)

Trajectória Norte neste momento, imagem de há 15 minutos:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 18:46)

Pressão de *878* mbar

000
URPN15 KWBC 231740
NOAA3 0420E PATRICIA HDOB 17 20151023
173030 1817N 10522W 6958 02856 9615 +173 +110 064095 098 094 014 00
173100 1816N 10521W 6954 02792 9542 +169 +143 062112 118 112 026 00
173130 1814N 10520W 6985 02664 9477 +142 +134 057136 145 130 039 00
173200 1813N 10519W 6889 02580 9275 +129 //// 056155 160 145 037 01
173230 1811N 10518W 6663 02584 8957 +160 //// 051106 143 100 011 05
173300 1810N 10516W 7100 01924 8795 +274 +110 032022 044 061 000 03
173330 1809N 10514W 7085 01937 *8784* +279 +069 213041 064 077 001 03
173400 1808N 10513W 7029 02129 8934 +206 +167 211129 164 166 000 00
173430 1807N 10511W 7018 02441 9214 +203 +155 206181 *191 161* 005 00
173500 1806N 10510W 7036 02576 9413 +175 +107 201155 160 149 004 03
173530 1805N 10509W 7021 02681 9522 +160 +111 201137 141 126 000 00
173600 1804N 10507W 6991 02785 9612 +138 +131 199121 127 105 000 00
173630 1803N 10506W 6954 02878 9671 +132 +132 199109 113 095 000 00
173700 1802N 10504W 6961 02908 9716 +131 +121 204103 104 087 002 00
173730 1801N 10503W 6963 02937 9753 +128 +111 203096 099 079 001 00
173800 1800N 10501W 6970 02948 9774 +131 +114 199089 091 073 001 00
173830 1759N 10500W 6950 02992 9798 +126 +115 198085 086 071 002 00
173900 1758N 10458W 6947 03007 9812 +127 +109 200082 083 072 002 00
173930 1757N 10457W 6940 03025 9824 +122 //// 203077 078 076 007 01
174000 1756N 10455W 6948 03014 9832 +114 //// 209075 081 070 022 01


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 18:47)

Alguém falava em perder força? Ups, pelos vistos está mais forte


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 18:48)

O declínio da velocidade do vento será muito rápido assim que começar a interacção do quadrante nordeste com o relevo, mesmo antes de o olho entrar em terra. Em contrapartida a massa de água que vai cair em consequência é alucinante.


----------



## Thomar (23 Out 2015 às 18:52)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Pressão de *878* mbar
> 
> 000
> URPN15 KWBC 231740
> ...



Estive a ler o forum http://www.storm2k.org/ e parece que o voo de reconhecimento terá falhado por pouco o centro do furacão. 
Agora estão todos à espera do lançamento de uma sonda que confirme os valores.


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2015 às 18:54)




----------



## stormy (23 Out 2015 às 18:55)

As oscilações do olho quando estes ciclones extremamente poderosos se aproximam de terra são normais.
Tempestades destas tendem a fugir autonomamente de terra, por vezes até há um fenomeno que é o olho literalmente saltar por cima de, por exemplo, pequenas ilhas, ou se desfazer ao chegar a terra para se refazer assim que se aproxima de agua de novo....isto deve-se aos padrões do vento dentro do ciclone...o vento em terra desacelera e sobre o mar continua forte, isso aumenta a pressão em terra e diminui no mar, fazendo o ciclone diminuir a velocidade e desviar-se da alta pressão relativa.

Vai ser difícil acertar ao certo no spot exato onde o olho vai entrar.
O sitio mais perigoso será imediatamente á sua direita onde a circulação é potenciada pelo movimento relativo do sistema, e onde a convergência de humidade sobre a costa gera precipitações excessivas...a posterior entrada deste sistema sobre terreno montanhoso deverá diluir a circulação de níveis baixos, mas não antes sem causar chuvas bem acima de 500mm/24h, a circulação em altura talvez de aguente mais uns dias mas tudo indica que quando chegar ao Golfo do México já não vai encontra condições para se regenerar.
Também é possível que a circulação de níveis médios e altos possa ser absorvida por um ciclone extratropical que se encontra no Texas, agravando a situação meteorológica no sul dos EUA...


----------



## Fada (23 Out 2015 às 18:56)

Boa tarde.

Têm aqui um câmara em streaming no youtube.

Só não sei muito bem se o furação vem nessa direção... em termos de ser a mais afetada.
Deixo isso para os mais entendidos do forum


----------



## Geopower (23 Out 2015 às 18:59)

satélite GOES West 15.00 UTC - canal infravermelho térmico 10.2 - 11.2 µm   
Furacão Patricia (categoria 5) no Oceano Pacifico Leste. Furacão Olaf (categoria3) no Oceano Pacifico Central. No Oceano Pacifico Oeste Furacão Champi (categoria 1)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 19:05)

A intensidade do ciclone se manteve e a pressão caiu 1 mbar.
Ventos sustentados de 325 km/h e pressão de 879 mbar.

Voo de reconhecimento segue em andamento.


----------



## Fada (23 Out 2015 às 19:11)

Mais uma emissão ao vivo no youtube em conjunto com imagens de satélite.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP5Y4lISF0s

Infelizmente desativaram a função de embutir em sites e forums.


Quer neste streaming como no anterior... se os abrirem no youtube podem seguir e participar nos respetivos chats.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 19:13)

Fada disse:


> Mais duas câmaras ao vivo no youtube em conjunto com imagens de satélite.



Consegues perceber exactamente onde são?


----------



## Fada (23 Out 2015 às 19:17)

StormRic disse:


> Consegues perceber exactamente onde são?



Vou entrar no chat e perguntar, espera.


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 19:19)

Penso que é a Forotv HD


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 19:20)

É a que estou a acompanhar


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 19:20)

Oscilação para a esquerda...






_Landfall_ entre Manzanillo e Chamela, Melaque, Emiliano Zapata, várias baías turísticas.


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 19:23)

Bem, a tv mexicana é bem realista!!! " el viento vai passar levantando tudo en su tarjecto".


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 19:25)

áreas de risco previstas pelas autoridades mexicanas


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 19:27)

Fada disse:


> Têm aqui um câmara em streaming no youtube.



Esta está muito longe, para sul, felizmente para eles.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 19:28)

lserpa disse:


> Bem, a tv mexicana é bem realista!!! " el viento vai passar levantando tudo en su tarjecto".



 não são lá muito positivos, isso não ajuda.


----------



## Fada (23 Out 2015 às 19:29)

"WEBCAM LOCATION: La Manzanilla one hour north of Manzanillo and three hours south of Puerto Vallarta"
Foi a resposta que recebi no chat


(é sobre o segundo link que dei)


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 19:33)

A zona de _landfall _está literalmente às cegas, não há estações nem webcams.

Edição:



Fada disse:


> "WEBCAM LOCATION: La Manzanilla one hour north of Manzanillo and three hours south of Puerto Vallarta"
> Foi a resposta que recebi no chat
> 
> 
> (é sobre o segundo link que dei)



essa é lá mesmo!


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 19:40)

Fada disse:


> WEBCAM LOCATION: La Manzanilla one hour north of Manzanillo and three hours south of Puerto Vallarta


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 19:43)

Acabo de ouvir na Forotv, um meteorologista a afirmar que dificilmente o furacão perderá força antes de atingir as montanhas, pois a circulação do centro e muito estreita e extremamente rápida! É chamado de 5+


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 19:47)

La Manzanilla






Já está a interagir com o relevo no quadrante nordeste e norte, perde alimento no quadrante noroeste; movimento Norte com deriva NNW:


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 19:52)

Já se registam algumas pequenas cheias e algumas tampas de saneamento a sair... E ainda mal começou! EstAva a ver se conseguia sacar as imagens, não repetiram...


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2015 às 19:53)

StormRic disse:


> não são lá muito positivos, isso não ajuda.



Com ventos superiores a 300 km/h poucas coisas (positivas) podes dizer para ajudar sem ser aquilo. A outra dica é ordenar a fuga, especialmente para lugares subterrâneos e não suscetíveis a ficarem inundados/obstruídos. Este furacão é quase um tornado em ponto grande. Portanto, e até certo ponto, o que se diz para este último serve perfeitamente para o primeiro.

Quanto à zona atingida, a densidade populacional não é muito grande:






https://www.stratfor.com/image/mexicos-population-density

Relativamente à pobreza, que eu vou usar de forma grosseira para estimar a qualidade da maioria das construções civis, as zonas que vão ser afetadas nem são as piores:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Mexican_states_by_poverty_rate

Como é o México pode-se abordar este evento de uma forma humoristicamente mais negra mas infelizmente real. Dessa forma, os danos também podem ser medidos em termos de cartéis (áreas de cultivo; instalações para guardar o produto...):






http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...urnalists-targeted-cartels-article-1.1334310#

Humor negro à parte, danos massivos devem ser esperados.


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2015 às 19:58)

Os ventos com intensidade de tempestade tropical já estarão a atingir a costa do México, no entanto a parte realmente perigosa ainda está no mar, felizmente o campo de ventos é pequeno, logo a área atingida com as rajadas brutais de mais de 300km/h vai ser pequena.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 19:59)

Hurricane Hunter (ontem)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 20:19)

Voo de reconhecimento aparentemente está enfrentando algum problema para fazer sua segunda passagem pelo ciclone.
Baseado nas imagens de satélite o ciclone parece estar se intensificando.


----------



## geoair.pt (23 Out 2015 às 20:23)

Onde é que vocês vão buscar informação sobre os voos? Alguém sabe que aeronaves são utilizadas?


----------



## Tstorm (23 Out 2015 às 20:26)

Imagens a cada 15 minutos:
http://wwwghcc.msfc.nasa.gov/cgi-bi...on&palette=ir1.pal&numframes=10&mapcolor=gray


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 20:28)

geoair.pt disse:


> Onde é que vocês vão buscar informação sobre os voos? Alguém sabe que aeronaves são utilizadas?


Tropical Tidbits: http://www.tropicaltidbits.com/recon/
Lockheed WC-130 Hercules.


----------



## geoair.pt (23 Out 2015 às 20:31)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Tropical Tidbits: http://www.tropicaltidbits.com/recon/
> Lockheed WC-130 Hercules.


Muito obrigado. Pensava que os voos eram   NOAA, e seriam em P3


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 20:34)

Segue para Norte:






Se fizer nova oscilação para a direita, atinge La Manzanilla.


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Out 2015 às 20:36)

Há cerca de 35 minutos o furacão Patrícia encontrava-se aproximadamente a 135 km a SO de Manzanillo Colima, a 155km ao Sul de Playa Perula, e a 250km a Sul de Cabo Corrientes.
Estas localidades encontram-se todas no estado de Jalisco


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 20:36)

geoair.pt disse:


> Muito obrigado. Pensava que os voos eram   NOAA, e seriam em P3


Os voos e dados são da NOOA, postei o site do Tropical Tidbits por ser mais fácil para se compreender os dados.
Link da NOAA: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/URPN15-NOAA.shtml


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 20:39)

Não acredito que a intensidade se mantenha até_ landfall_, a própria estrutura e dimensão do olho já apresenta deterioração:


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 20:41)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Há cerca de 35 minutos o furacão Patrícia encontrava-se aproximadamente a 135 km a SO de Manzanillo Colima, a *155km ao Sul de Playa Perula*, e a 250km a Sul de Cabo Corrientes.
> Estas localidades encontram-se todas no estado de Jalisco



Na trajectória presente, este é o alvo, Chamela - Playa Perula.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 20:48)

O pior cenário é seguir ao longo da costa, NNW, o melhor seria virar já NNE, entrando onde a costa é montanhosa, entre Emiliano Zapata e La Manzanilla, ou então entre E.Zapata e Chamela.


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Out 2015 às 20:48)

Tudo indica StormRic .... vamos ver, mas este é realmente um momento histórico, esta menina parece ter potencial para atravessar o Mexico
claro que perdendo força, mas reactivando-se depois novamente no Golfo , vamos ver


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Out 2015 às 20:50)

Acho que esta coisa tem potencial para passar montanhas ,,,,, vai perder muita da sua força,como será lógico,  mas ....


----------



## lsalvador (23 Out 2015 às 20:51)

Streaming em directo de um hotel no méxico


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 20:51)

O olho está a contrair-se, desvio para a direita.







Comparem com o aspecto 2h e meia atrás:


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 20:52)

lsalvador disse:


> Streaming em directo de um hotel no méxico



É um bom ponto de observação mas muito longe, para sul.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 20:57)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Tudo indica StormRic .... vamos ver, mas este é realmente um momento histórico, esta menina parece ter potencial para atravessar o Mexico
> claro que perdendo força, mas reactivando-se depois novamente no Golfo , vamos ver



Não acho, as montanhas vão dar cabo da estrutura, vai ser uma torrente de água, ele alimenta-se das águas a mais de 30ºC, rapidamente vai perder esse potencial.


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2015 às 21:00)

Comparando com esta tarde a densidade de raios no olho aumentou:











Não tem muita definição mas as imagens do satélite da NOAA que monotoriza o vulcão Colima dão, com um intervalo de 15 minutos (desconheço o tempo entre cada atualização), uma ideia muito precisa do local onde o olho atingirá. Escolher os vários tipos de imagens disponíveis no separador '_image type_' à esquerda.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 21:01)

lsalvador disse:


> Streaming em directo de um hotel no méxico



Vale a pena ver essa webcam agora, atmosfera estranha.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 21:12)

Zona que vai provavelmente sofrer o maior impacto da parede do olho:


----------



## ACalado (23 Out 2015 às 21:15)

Mais alguns streams aqui : http://www.latintimes.com/hurricane...all-storms-lands-puerto-vallarta-video-349369


----------



## CeterisParibus (23 Out 2015 às 21:18)

ACalado disse:


> Mais alguns streams aqui : http://www.latintimes.com/hurricane...all-storms-lands-puerto-vallarta-video-349369




O stream de Puerto Vallarta é de ontem.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 21:20)

Olho mais velado, oscilação para a direita, Puerto Vallarta na trajectória:


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 21:21)

ACalado disse:


> Vejam esta webcam, esta tudo na praia a espera que chegue como não se passasse nada..



Ou não é em directo ou é longe da zona de _landfall_, as condições não são essas.


----------



## huguh (23 Out 2015 às 21:25)

ACalado disse:


> Vejam esta webcam, esta tudo na praia a espera que chegue como não se passasse nada...



pelo que vi onde é esse hotel, digamos que é do lado oposto ao de onde vai entrar o furacão
https://www.google.pt/maps/search/condo+hotels+mexico/@19.9685948,-101.9210003,5z/data=!3m1!4b1


----------



## ACalado (23 Out 2015 às 21:26)

huguh disse:


> pelo que vi onde é esse hotel, digamos que é do outro lado do méxico
> https://www.google.pt/maps/search/condo+hotels+mexico/@19.9685948,-101.9210003,5z/data=!3m1!4b1


Sim é erro meu


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 21:28)

Há uma hipótese de a zona de entrada ser a melhor, dentro do cenário de catástrofe, claro, se se mantiver o desvio para a direita.
A estrutura do furacão está já bastante afectada.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 21:41)

StormRic disse:


> Olho mais velado, oscilação para a direita, Puerto Vallarta na trajectória:



Corrijo um erro meu, queria dizer *Emiliano Zapata*. A que referi é muito mais para norte.


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2015 às 21:47)

Bom, uma coisa é certa. Só os loucos farão reportagens ao vivo quando este furacão passar.








---

Mais a sério:


Vai ser uma noite muito, muito longa no sudoeste mexicano.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 21:47)

O vento e o mar a intensificarem-se, na webcam de La Manzanilla, mais a sueste.

Claramente agora a estrutura a fraquejar, felizmente, espero que decaia muito rapidamente:


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 21:55)

A caminho de landfall em La Manzanilla?? Como é possível parecer tão calmo na webcam?


----------



## ACalado (23 Out 2015 às 21:56)

StormRic disse:


> A caminho de landfall em La Manzanilla?? Como é possível parecer tão calmo na webcam?


Podes colocar o link da webcam sff


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 21:59)

La Manzanilla, a piorar...



É uma baía bastante fechada e protegida.


----------



## ACalado (23 Out 2015 às 21:59)

Encontrei mais este link onde tem várias webcams http://climatologiageografica.com.b...rea-que-sera-afetada-pelo-furacao-devastador/


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 22:09)

ACalado disse:


> Encontrei mais este link onde tem várias webcams http://climatologiageografica.com.b...rea-que-sera-afetada-pelo-furacao-devastador/



Colima e Puerto Vallarta enquadram a zona de entrada mas não estão perto do centro.
Guadalajara é mesmo no interior, amanhã chegará lá a chuva.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 22:12)

Última _discussão_ do NHC, há minutos:


> ZCZC MIATCDEP5 ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> HURRICANE PATRICIA DISCUSSION NUMBER 16
> ...



NHC conclui que o furacão já está em enfraquecimento, reduziram a intensidade para 165 nós, estimativa generosa.

Movimento para NNE 15º . Em 24 horas decai para tempestade tropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 22:18)

Patricia se enfraqueceu um pouco e agora mantém ventos sustentados de 305 km/h e pressão de 900 mbar, sendo ainda um poderoso furacão de categoria 5.


----------



## huguh (23 Out 2015 às 22:19)

lsalvador disse:


> Streaming em directo de um hotel no méxico



já se nota bem a diferença nas ondas!


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 22:20)

E vai mesmo para a zona que parecia há pouco:






Ironicamente, Arroyo Seco...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 22:23)




----------



## AndréGM22 (23 Out 2015 às 22:25)

http://weathernationtv.com/on_tv/?play=1

Para quem quiser um acompanhamento um pouco mais cientifico 
(intercalando com o acompanhamento da situação no estado do Texas nos EUA)


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 22:27)

Efectivamente o landfall foi deslocado para sueste em relação à anterior previsão, como se observava pelo movimento nas últimas imagens de satélite:











Vamos assistir em directo na webcam de La Manzanilla.


----------



## Knyght (23 Out 2015 às 22:29)




----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 22:29)

Relâmpagos, parece-me, e a webcam já está aos saltos...


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2015 às 22:30)

StormRic disse:


> Efectivamente o landfall foi deslocado para sueste em relação à anterior previsão, como se observava pelo movimento nas últimas imagens de satélite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A câmara já está com dificuldades. Não vai aguentar por mais tempo...


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 22:34)

Penso que foi a despedida da_ webcam_ de La Manzanilla, a imagem específica está congelada  no _live streaming_:


----------



## Knyght (23 Out 2015 às 22:34)

StormRic disse:


> Relâmpagos, parece-me, e a webcam já está aos saltos...


Já lá foi...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 22:35)

Landfall pode ocorrer em no máximo 1 hora, próximo de San Patricio, Jal.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2015 às 22:36)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que foi a despedida da_ webcam_ de La Manzanilla, a imagem específica está congelada  no _live streaming_:


A de Colima também...


----------



## romeupaz (23 Out 2015 às 22:36)

Acho que acabei de ver o olho a passar!???


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2015 às 22:38)

romeupaz disse:


> Acho que acabei de ver o olho a passar!???


Não pode ser...
O olho do furacão nem sequer entrou em terra, ainda


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 22:39)

O governo do México avisou que iria efetuar cortes na rede elétrica nas áreas potencialmente mais vulneráveis, para evitar risco de incêndios e electrocuções.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 22:40)

romeupaz disse:


> Acho que acabei de ver o olho a passar!???



Não, impossível, ainda não chegou à costa e não é tão pequeno como isso. Além disso, onde é esta webcam?


----------



## romeupaz (23 Out 2015 às 22:41)

StormRic disse:


> Não, impossível, ainda não chegou à costa e não é tão pequeno como isso. Além disso, onde é esta webcam?



Pois eu sei disso mas uma aberta daquelas é estranho e também não foi só daquele tamanho era maior continuou... Seja como for também achei estranho


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 22:43)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> próximo de San Patricio



Mais para a esquerda, Arroyo Seco, depois da baía de La Manzanilla.


----------



## Teles (23 Out 2015 às 22:43)

Podem acompanhar aqui em directo com reportagem
http://weathernationtv.com/on_tv/?play=1


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 22:44)

romeupaz disse:


> Pois eu sei disso mas uma aberta daquelas é estranho e também não foi só daquele tamanho era maior continuou... Seja como for também achei estranho


Não é estranho, pois um furacão é composto de bandas nebulosas em espiral e há zonas onde a massa de nuvens é bem menor


----------



## Knyght (23 Out 2015 às 22:44)

*O meteorologista mexicano falou de 500mm em 24h...*


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 22:45)

As estações meteorológicas fizeram uma actualização da publicação dos registos às 15:50.

http://smn.cna.gob.mx/emas/

Ainda longe da hora presente.

Não há estações mesmo no caminho do olho, ou sequer lá perto.

Este é o último registo da mais perto:

http://smn.cna.gob.mx/emas/txt/JA22_10M.TXT


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 22:47)

Knyght disse:


> *O meteorologista mexicano falou de 500mm em 24h...*


É a BBC falou em 600mm


----------



## Teles (23 Out 2015 às 22:53)

Algumas imagens que vão chegando:


----------



## Leiga (23 Out 2015 às 22:55)

Teles disse:


> Algumas imagens que vão chegando:


Qual a origem das fotos???


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 22:55)

O "inferno" a chegar a um pequeno paraíso...


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 22:56)

Teles disse:


> Algumas imagens que vão chegando:



Qual é a localidade?


----------



## ogalo (23 Out 2015 às 22:56)

Quem quiser seguir , na tv mexicana ...
http://www.aztecanoticias.com.mx/tvenvivo/


----------



## Knyght (23 Out 2015 às 22:57)

Quem está vendo a FOROtv uma apresentadora toda gostosa e bem disposta lançou várias dicas de segurança muito boas. A questão, é a atitude de euforia...


----------



## Teles (23 Out 2015 às 23:01)

Lamento não saber a localidade das fotos é de um forum italiano e apenas estava lá escrito que era do furacão vou tentar saber!


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 23:02)

Knyght disse:


> Quem está vendo a FOROtv uma apresentadora toda gostosa e bem disposta lançou várias dicas de segurança muito boas. A questão, é a atitude de euforia...


Estou a ver! Lol. Nunca vi tanta televisão mexicana na minha vida como hoje lolol


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 23:03)

Há um louco na costa.
http://myearthcam.com/lamanzanilla


----------



## joralentejano (23 Out 2015 às 23:05)

Só de olhar para as webcams mete medo quanto mais lá ao pé


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 23:08)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> http://myearthcam.com/lamanzanilla



Então ainda está operacional a webcam, o live coverage é que não.

Vejam agora que vale a pena!


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 23:09)

Em manzanilla del mar está duro!


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 23:10)

Aquela árvore em frente à câmera não me parece que no fim da tempestade ainda esteja ali Lolol... Está a apanhar grande porrada


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 23:11)

Ok a câmera levou uma pancada!!! Afora aponta para o chão


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2015 às 23:12)

As webcams estão todas a ir a baixo! Impressionante!!


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 23:13)

O mar também está a avançar terra dentro... Foi lá um gajo levantar a câmera


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 23:13)

Caíu qualquer coisa que derrubou a webcam, mas ainda há realmente um "louco" que voltou a pô-la no lugar, apareceu uma "mãozinha"...


----------



## AndréGM22 (23 Out 2015 às 23:13)

Não sei como é que a webcam ainda não está no chão


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 23:15)

lserpa disse:


> Em manzanilla del mar está duro!



E não está pior porque é uma baía muito protegida, fechada quase como S.Martinho do Porto. O mar na webcam nem está nada de especial, parece calmo até.


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 23:15)

Damm deve estar no limite... A ligação está a ficar má e cada vez que as rajadas aumentam algo acontece... É mesmo impressionante!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Out 2015 às 23:17)

Pronto lá foi ela


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 23:18)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Não sei como é que a webcam ainda não está no chão



Há "loucos" para tudo, já foi abaixo e voltou a endireitá-la. Provavelmente eu se estivesse lá faria o mesmo...


----------



## huguh (23 Out 2015 às 23:19)

parece-me que se foi de vez


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 23:20)

O olho a chegar neste momento à costa, a estrutura geral do furacão parece novamente mais robusta:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Out 2015 às 23:21)

Que pena!
Foi-se!
Mas um grande bem haja aos valentes que lá estão a fazer os possíveis para que possamos ver alguma coisa!


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 23:21)

A camera ja voltou


----------



## Fada (23 Out 2015 às 23:24)

Boa, noite, regressei.
De que câmara estão a falar?


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2015 às 23:24)

Boa noite, eu realmente se não visse o post do MeteoMontijo no Facebook e desde já agradeço ao André por ter postado a info acerca deste Super Furacão passava despercebido até porque não tenho estado por aqui, mas vou agora mesmo começar a acompanhar ou "tentar" visto que não deve haver já Webcam's em direto.


----------



## Teles (23 Out 2015 às 23:25)




----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2015 às 23:26)

Fada disse:


> Boa, noite, regressei.
> De que câmara estão a falar?


http://myearthcam.com/lamanzanilla


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 23:27)

criz0r disse:


> Boa noite, eu realmente se não visse o post do MeteoMontijo no Facebook e desde já agradeço ao André por ter postado a info acerca deste Super Furacão passava despercebido até porque não tenho estado por aqui, mas vou agora mesmo começar a acompanhar ou "tentar" visto que não deve haver já Webcam's em direto.


Está ainda rola


----------



## huguh (23 Out 2015 às 23:28)

está numa posição bem engraçada agora a webcam!


----------



## huguh (23 Out 2015 às 23:29)

huguh disse:


> está numa posição bem engraçada agora a webcam!



já a compuseram de novo


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 23:29)

Está neste momento quase dentro do olho, até me pareceu por momentos tudo muito calmo.


----------



## AndréGM22 (23 Out 2015 às 23:30)

Está de facto alguém a fazer de babysitter a esta cãmara :/ não tarda quem levanta voo é ele...


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 23:31)

StormRic disse:


> Está neste momento quase dentro do olho, até me pareceu por momentos tudo muito calmo.


O vento está a mudar de quadrante, antes vinha de terra e agora já está da direita para a esquerda


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2015 às 23:32)

iserpa muito agradecido  .


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 23:34)

Teles disse:


>



Isto nem lá perto do olho é, quanto mais 200 m.p.h., ainda por cima como se fosse possível estar a filmar na varanda... mas, pronto, é algum vento e chuva.


----------



## huguh (23 Out 2015 às 23:35)

para quem quiser ver a ForoTv
http://noticieros.televisa.com/foro-tv/


----------



## Teles (23 Out 2015 às 23:42)




----------



## joralentejano (23 Out 2015 às 23:42)

acho que a webcam de La Mazanilla del mar foi a baixo...e a ForoTv também


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Out 2015 às 23:43)

Mais um!


----------



## vamm (23 Out 2015 às 23:45)

joralentejano disse:


> acho que a webcam de La Mazanilla del mar foi a baixo...e a ForoTv também


A FOROtv está boa, a webcam já foi.
Àquelas pessoas só resta rezar...


----------



## Teles (23 Out 2015 às 23:47)

Em relação as duas fotos publicadas anteriormente é em Jalisco Mexico!


----------



## RickStorm (23 Out 2015 às 23:47)

Boa noite.

Não sei se já aqui foi colocado, mas aqui fica um link a funcionar (pelo menos deste lado consigo ver sem problemas).


(o que foi encerrado neste video foi o chat)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 23:54)

Manzanillo


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 23:56)

_Landfall_... 22:30 utc


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Out 2015 às 23:59)

Não sei se este video produzido hoje quando da passagem da Estação Espacial Internacional já foi inserido, caso não tenha sido
fica o registo.


----------



## fablept (24 Out 2015 às 00:04)

A CNN está a fazer um especial sobre o furacão, com cobertura em directo de Puerto Vallarta..


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 00:06)

A parede do olho, lado noroeste a passar sobre Emiliano Zapata, a parede sueste sobre La Manzanilla, o olho de Arroyo Seco a El Rebalsito.


----------



## VimDePantufas (24 Out 2015 às 00:06)

RickStorm disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Não sei se já aqui foi colocado, mas aqui fica um link a funcionar (pelo menos deste lado consigo ver sem problemas).
> 
> ...



Isto é mesmo no México ? Já agora o olho do Furacão acabou de tocar terra


----------



## lserpa (24 Out 2015 às 00:06)

se repararem na imagem de satelite neste streaming, nota-se que o Furacão está a decair à medida que faz _Landfall.
_


----------



## huguh (24 Out 2015 às 00:11)

fablept disse:


> A CNN está a fazer um especial sobre o furacão, com cobertura em directo de Puerto Vallarta..



já estou a ver na CNN, também estão a falar na sic notícias


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Out 2015 às 00:11)




----------



## PedroMAR (24 Out 2015 às 00:12)

Estão a passar agora na SIC noticias


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2015 às 00:12)

huguh disse:


> já estou a ver na CNN, também estão a falar na sic notícias


podes mandar o link? sff é que eu não encontro


----------



## huguh (24 Out 2015 às 00:17)

joralentejano disse:


> podes mandar o link? sff é que eu não encontro



estou a ver na tv porque tenho o canal, não é por link
experimenta a sic notícias


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2015 às 00:19)

huguh disse:


> estou a ver na tv porque tenho o canal, não é por link
> experimenta a sic notícias


ah sim, agora vi que também tenho o canal, na sic noticias já pararam de falar no furacão
Obrigado


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2015 às 00:22)

Não sei se ouviram, o furacão chegará a Guadalajara, México por volta das dez da noite (04:00h em Lisboa)


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 00:27)

lserpa disse:


> se repararem na imagem de satelite neste streaming, nota-se que o Furacão está a decair à medida que faz _Landfall._



Sim, e tenho grandes dúvidas que o tenha feito ainda em categoria 5, com esta configuração:


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 00:29)

O olho já está totalmente em terra nesta altura:






(imagem de há meia hora)


----------



## lserpa (24 Out 2015 às 00:29)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, e tenho grandes dúvidas que o tenha feito ainda em categoria 5, com esta configuração:


Sim... Houve uma quebra muito grande... Pena não haver estações na área, mas creio que essa coisa deve rolar a 200km/h e não a 200mph... Mas a olho não posso afirmar...


----------



## Luis Filipe (24 Out 2015 às 00:31)

Vejam pela APP periscope estão lá no local muitas transmissões em direto.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 00:32)

lserpa disse:


> Sim... Houve uma quebra muito grande... Pena não haver estações na área, mas creio que essa coisa deve rolar a 200km/h e não a 200mph... Mas a olho não posso afirmar...



Arrisco dizer que ele não chegou a terra em categoria 5, e portanto nenhum local sofreu os ventos correspondentes, o que é fraco consolo pois qualquer coisa acima de categoria 1 já é devastador e trágico seguramente.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 00:32)

Luis Filipe disse:


> Vejam pela APP periscope estão lá no local muitas transmissões em direto.



Qual local?


----------



## lserpa (24 Out 2015 às 00:33)

O problema será mesmo a chuva e não o vento a meu ver... Tendo em conta a orografia do México, vai ser MAU... Cheias, derrocadas, lama estradas cortadas...


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2015 às 00:33)

Já estou a ver também a cobertura da CNN.


----------



## Luis Filipe (24 Out 2015 às 00:34)

StormRic disse:


> Qual local?


Na zona do furacão no Médico.


----------



## Teles (24 Out 2015 às 00:35)

*EL municipio de Coahuayana* registró *deslaves carreteros* y*desprendimientos de techumbres* como consecuencia de las *lluvias intensas* y *vientos por el paso del huracán “Patricia”*.






http://www.excelsior.com.mx/nacional/2015/10/23/1052987#.ViqzQuKGD_w.twitter


----------



## lserpa (24 Out 2015 às 00:35)

Luis Filipe disse:


> Na zona do furacão no Médico.


Tem isso a aplestore?


----------



## Luis Filipe (24 Out 2015 às 00:35)

StormRic disse:


> Qual local?


Queria dizer no México e não médico.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 00:36)

Luis Filipe disse:


> Na zona do furacão no Médico.



Peço desculpa de voltar a insistir mas fico na mesma, em que localidades?

off-topic:


Luis Filipe disse:


> Queria dizer no México e não médico.



Podes sempre editar e corrigir rapidamente o erro, não vale a pena colocar nova mensagem.
O engano não tem importância.


----------



## Luis Filipe (24 Out 2015 às 00:39)

StormRic disse:


> Peço desculpa de voltar a insistir mas fico na mesma, em que localidades?


Em várias localidades, se tiveres o periscope basta ires ao mapa do México e clicas em cima das transmissões que estão na costa do pacífico no zona onde está a entrar o furacão.


----------



## Teles (24 Out 2015 às 00:40)

StormRic por vezes é só algumas fotos ou comentários colados no face ou etc..nem sempre se consegue saber os locais porque muita gente a nivel mundial partilha n de fotos no face e nem sempre se sabe o local ou a fonte!


----------



## lserpa (24 Out 2015 às 00:40)

Pela última animação do satélite, diria que não é mais que uma tempestade tropical...


----------



## lserpa (24 Out 2015 às 00:42)

É que já nem tem um olho visível


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Out 2015 às 00:44)

Alguns vídeos da chegada de Patricia ao México.
Por serem vídeos tirados da rede social, pode haver algum que não seja realmente do ciclone.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Out 2015 às 00:48)

Manzanillo  - Storm surge


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 00:55)

Teles disse:


> *EL municipio de Coahuayana* registró *deslaves carreteros* y*desprendimientos de techumbres* como consecuencia de las *lluvias intensas* y *vientos por el paso del huracán “Patricia”*.
> 
> Está a começar...





Teles disse:


> StormRic por vezes é só algumas fotos ou comentários colados no face ou etc..nem sempre se consegue saber os locais porque muita gente a nivel mundial partilha n de fotos no face e nem sempre se sabe o local ou a fonte!



Certo, mas nós temos de ser o filtro, não podemos passar tudo aceitando como real, quem sabe se não são fotos de qualquer outro local ou evento? É preciso um mínimo de referências e credibilidade, senão é como as incríveis "fotos" do tsunami que até o IPMA usa, um descrédito total. Nunca deixarei de insistir neste ponto de citar as fontes,data, hora, local, tudo o que fôr possível.


----------



## Teles (24 Out 2015 às 00:56)




----------



## Vince (24 Out 2015 às 00:57)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Alguns vídeos da chegada de Patricia ao México.
> Por serem vídeos tirados da rede social, pode haver algum que não seja realmente do ciclone.




Que brutalidade


----------



## ACalado (24 Out 2015 às 00:58)

Confirma-se o Landfall como furacão cat5 com ventos sustentados de 270km/h e rajadas de 315km/h. Acabou de falar um meteorologista na tv mexicana AZNoticias, o mesmo referiu que a parte traseira do furacão será a mais perigosa.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 00:59)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Alguns vídeos da chegada de Patricia ao México.
> Por serem vídeos tirados da rede social, pode haver algum que não seja realmente do ciclone.



Estes vídeos são interessantes. Mas que ninguém julgue que está a ver exemplos de ventos de mais de 200 Km/h sequer, quanto mais de 300 Km/h. Não posso deixar de frisar isto que é para não substimarem o que ventos daquela ordem podem fazer.

Edição: o primeiro e o último vídeos desta mensagem são os de ventos mais significativos.


----------



## Tstorm (24 Out 2015 às 01:03)

Landfall:


----------



## lserpa (24 Out 2015 às 01:06)

A Sic notícias avança rajadas registadas de 380km/h! Desconheço a fonte deles...


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 01:12)

Imagem mais recente do satélite Aqua, às 20:35 utc, menos de duas horas antes da entrada em terra:


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2015 às 01:14)

StormRic, há alguns vídeos que mostram ventos provavelmente em torno aos 200km.h.
Para os coqueiros se vergarem assim é preciso muita força, são árvores que evoluíram para suportar ciclones extremamente poderosos típicos de muitas regiões tropicais e em especial Sudeste Asiático.

Creio que muitas daquelas construções são boas, as casas são todas de cimento e tijolo, e vidros duplos, este tipo de construção é bastante segura e geralmente só sofre danos quando há objectos a ser projectados...

De qualquer maneira é potencialmente fatal andar na rua com aqueles ventos,qualquer coisa que vá a voar pode empalar uma pessoa com facilidade.

Também faço um reparo á analise do sat, com ciclones tropicais ao desaparecer o olho ( cloud filling eye)  geralmente significa que tens uma diminuição da convecção central, mas tambem pode ser sinal de um EWRC, que é o que parece mais óbvio neste caso segundo a discussão do NHC, que fala de uma reestruturação de uma 2a parede a sudeste da eyewall primária, o EWRC pode ser estimulado por processos derivados da interacção com terra ou dinâmica interna do ciclone...em todo o caso não significa de todo que o ciclone vá enfraquecer assim tão rápido, porque a inercia e vorticidade que estes ciclones teem na média e baixa troposfera são extraordinários, só mesmo as montanhas da cordilheira central, com 2,3,4km de altura é que poderão desintegrar completamente a circulação de níveis mais baixos.

Há vários exemplos de furacões de Cat3-4 que não teem olhos bem definidos, um deles é o Joaquin deste ano, que não desenvolveu um olho muito vincado porque havia um pouco de shear, o que dificulta que a convergência do outflow em altura se foque sobre o olho e posteriormente permita subsidência/diminuição de humidade no olho.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 01:14)

lserpa disse:


> A Sic notícias avança rajadas registadas de 380km/h! Desconheço a fonte deles...



Nestas alturas, perante um fenómeno tão tragica e mediaticamente lucrativo, só acredito nas fontes oficiais, meteorologistas, etc.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 01:21)

stormy disse:


> há alguns vídeos que mostram ventos provavelmente em torno aos 200km.h.



Sim, eu não disse o contrário. 



stormy disse:


> Também faço um reparo á analise do sat, com ciclones tropicais ao desaparecer o olho ( cloud filling eye) geralmente significa que tens uma diminuição da convecção central, mas tambem pode ser sinal de um EWRC, que é o que parece mais óbvio neste caso segundo a discussão do NHC, que fala de uma reestruturação de uma 2a parede a sudeste da eyewall primária, o EWRC pode ser estimulada por processos derivados da interacção com terra ou dinâmica interna do ciclone...em todo o caso não significa de todo que o ciclone vá enfraquecer assim tão rápido, porque a inercia e vorticidade que estes ciclones teem na média e baixa troposfera são extraordinários, só mesmo as montanhas da cordilheira central, com 2,3,4km de altura é que poderão desintegrar completamente a circulação de níveis mais baixos.
> 
> Há vários exemplos de furacões de Cat3-4 que não teem olhos bem definidos, um deles é o Joaquin deste ano, que não desenvolveu um olho muito vincado porque havia um pouco de shear, o que dificulta que a convergência do outflow em altura se foque sobre o olho e posteriormente permita subsidência/diminuição de humidade no olho.



Obrigado por esta chamada de atenção e explicação, isto é importante de saber!


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2015 às 01:24)

StormRic disse:


> Nestas alturas, perante um fenómeno tão tragica e mediaticamente lucrativo, só acredito nas fontes oficiais, meteorologistas, etc.



Concordo contigo, com rajadas dessas não haveria electricidade, comunicações, net, registos, vídeos, nem notícias, nem confirmações, para ninguém 
São coisas que só depois de muitas horas (ou dias) poderemos ter dados concretos e confirmados.


----------



## Teles (24 Out 2015 às 01:32)




----------



## Orion (24 Out 2015 às 01:32)

lserpa disse:


> A Sic notícias avança rajadas registadas de 380km/h! Desconheço a fonte deles...





StormRic disse:


> Nestas alturas, perante um fenómeno tão tragica e mediaticamente lucrativo, só acredito nas fontes oficiais, meteorologistas, etc.



http://smn.cna.gob.mx/J3T3_SMN/comunicados-de-prensa/Aviso068-15.pdf


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 01:33)

lserpa disse:


> Pela última animação do satélite, diria que não é mais que uma tempestade tropical...



Eu também estava a estimar só pela imagem de satélite, mas há outros aspectos que foram aqui explicados nesta mensagem do stormy e exemplos que ele apontou e nos devem fazer reavaliar a simples vista de satélite de forma a não substimar a intensidade real dos ventos.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...leste-e-central-2015.8263/page-21#post-518352


----------



## huguh (24 Out 2015 às 01:39)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/2015-10-23-Furacao-Patricia-ja-chegou-ao-Mexico

a sic noticias mete que o furacão chegou ao méxico com fotos de cheias no texas, enfim 
às vezes só dá vontade de sei lá o quê a estes jornalistas de m****


----------



## ACalado (24 Out 2015 às 01:40)

A sorte e ainda bem que é assim é que o landfall foi numa área com pouca densidade habitacional e populacional, se fosse na costa dos EUA certamente a história seria outra.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 01:41)

Orion disse:


> http://smn.cna.gob.mx/J3T3_SMN/comunicados-de-prensa/Aviso068-15.pdf



Este comunicado indicava valores previstos e não observações concretas em estações. Provavelmente esta foi a fonte da notícia da SIC. Também não sei em que termos foi dada a notícia, se falava das rajadas que se esperam ou das que já foram observadas em terra. Independentemente do que se vier a observar e/ou confirmar, a não citação das fontes que nestes casos têm de ser oficiais que me leva sempre a desconfiar dos números e supostos factos.


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2015 às 01:51)

StormRic disse:


> Este comunicado indicava valores previstos e não observações concretas em estações. *Provavelmente esta foi a fonte da notícia da SIC*. Também não sei em que termos foi dada a notícia, se falava das rajadas que se esperam ou das que já foram observadas em terra. Independentemente do que se vier a observar e/ou confirmar, a não citação das fontes que nestes casos têm de ser oficiais que me leva sempre a desconfiar dos números e supostos factos.



---



> "O olho do furacão já está em terra firma em Emiliano Zapata", no Estado de Jalisco, perto do principal porto de Manzanillo, disse o diretor da Comissão Nacional da Água, Roberto Ramirez.
> 
> Segundo o serviço de meteorologia nacional, o centro do furacão, com nove quilómetros de diãmetro, chegou a terra cerca das 18:00 locais (00:00 em Lisboa). O furacão, de categoria 5 na Escala de Saffir/Simpson, é considerado "extremamente perigoso", com ventos de 350 quilómetros por hora (km/h) e rajadas de 380 km/h.



http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/2015-10-23-Furacao-Patricia-ja-chegou-ao-Mexico


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 01:53)

ACalado disse:


> A sorte e ainda bem que é assim é que o landfall foi numa área com pouca densidade habitacional e populacional, se fosse na costa dos EUA certamente a história seria outra.



Infelizmente tenho outra opinião. A fraca densidade populacional e habitacional é na verdade uma desgraça maior para as populações realmente atingidas, pois haverá menos meios de socorro, menos acessibilidade, menos possibilidade de entreajuda. Os meios para chegar a todos os locais ficarão dispersos e o reduzido número de pessoas em cada local retira-lhes prioridade em relação à urgência do socorro. Numa zona com maior densidade todas estas condições serão mais favoráveis, os meios de socorro estão concentrados, chegam mais depressa, há centros de abrigo e recolha, hospitais próximos etc. Se por "sorte" se entender o balanço total em meros números quantitativos, poder-se-á pensar de modo diferente, mas percentualmente os números de vítimas serão maiores nas áreas de fraca densidade.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Out 2015 às 01:55)

Existe apenas uma estação da SMN (Servicio Meteorológico Nacional) próxima do landfall do ciclone, que é de Chamela-Cuixmala. 
No site da SMN os dados pararam de ser atualizados, porém neste site: http://mesowest.utah.edu/cgi-bin/droman/meso_base_dyn.cgi?stn=CCXJ1&unit=0&timetype=LOCAL os dados continuam a ser parcialmente reportados.

Houve o registro de uma rajada de vento de 210 km/h, porém não é um registro confiável no momento.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 01:57)

Orion disse:


> ---
> 
> 
> 
> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/2015-10-23-Furacao-Patricia-ja-chegou-ao-Mexico



Pois, eu não li a notícia, o meu comentário foi àcerca de uma mensagem, sobre uma notícia da SIC, que não referia se a fonte tinha sido ou não citada.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 01:59)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Existe apenas uma estação da SMN (Servicio Meteorológico Nacional) próxima do landfall do ciclone, que é de Chamela-Cuixmala.
> No site da SMN os dados pararam de ser atualizados, porém neste site: http://mesowest.utah.edu/cgi-bin/droman/meso_base_dyn.cgi?stn=CCXJ1&unit=0&timetype=LOCAL os dados continuam a ser parcialmente reportados.
> 
> Houve o registro de uma rajada de vento de 210 km/h, porém não é um registro confiável no momento.



Tenho reparado que os dados são actualizados só com intervalos de várias horas, às 11:50 e depois às 15:50, talvez voltem a ser actualizados dentro de pouco tempo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Out 2015 às 02:04)

Este é mesmo o pior furacão da história?


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 02:05)

Um factor que vai agravar a capacidade de socorro é que o pior estará agora a acontecer e já está a anoitecer.


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2015 às 02:12)

StormRic disse:


> Pois, eu não li a notícia, o meu comentário foi àcerca de uma mensagem, sobre uma notícia da SIC, que não referia se a fonte tinha sido ou não citada.



A minha intervenção foi para confirmar o que escreveste.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 02:17)

Já há nova actualização das estações, valores até às 20:50 utc.

http://smn.cna.gob.mx/emas/

http://smn.cna.gob.mx/emas/txt/CO05_10M.TXT

http://smn.cna.gob.mx/emas/txt/JA22_10M.TXT

etc

Até esta hora não havia rajadas significativas, a maior de 72 Km/h. Muito significativo sim os acumulados de precipitação, especialmente nos quadrantes Leste. Valores contínuos de 2, 3, 4mm a cada 10 minutos, horas e horas consecutivas.


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2015 às 02:19)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Este é mesmo o pior furacão da história?



O mais intenso ciclone tropical continua a ser o Tip, e o mais mortífero continua a ser o Bhola.
O conceito de pior é uma coisa relativa, uma depressão tropical em certos países causa mais mortos que um categoria 5 noutros.
Este tornou-se o mais intenso de sempre no Pacífico leste. Note-se que este teve um avião a fazer medições com sondas, o que infelizmente não acontece desde há umas décadas no pacífico ocidental, onde actualmente é tudo por estimativas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Out 2015 às 02:30)

Vince disse:


> O mais intenso ciclone tropical continua a ser o Tip, e o mais mortífero continua a ser o Bhola.
> O conceito de pior é uma coisa relativa, uma depressão tropical em certos países causa mais mortos que um categoria 5 noutros.
> Este tornou-se o mais intenso de sempre no Pacífico leste. Note-se que este teve um avião a fazer medições com sondas, o que infelizmente não acontece desde há umas décadas no pacífico ocidental, onde actualmente é tudo por estimativas.



Mas este furacão não tem ventos superiores ao Tip?


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2015 às 02:37)

Medidos por instrumentos, neste caso de um avião de reconhecimento. Daí o que referi, no pacífico ocidental há décadas que só se fazem estimativas por satélite.
Quem esteja habituado a acompanhar as temporadas no Atlântico sabe como por vezes aparecem valores surpreendentes que se não andasse por lá um avião, ninguém fazia ideia. E às vezes basta meia hora entre duas passagens do avião pelo centro para haver diferenças enormes. O furacão Wilma de 2005 que tem o recorde de mais baixa pressão no Atlântico só foi medido porque andava lá um avião, de contrário a estimativa por satélite seria superior.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 02:37)

A precipitação já atingia acumulados de 170mm mais de uma hora antes de o furacão entrar em terra. No Nevado de Colima era de 256 mm só até às 20:50 utc, mais de 4 horas atrás.

http://smn.cna.gob.mx/emas/


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 02:44)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Houve o registro de uma rajada de vento de 210 km/h, porém não é um registro confiável no momento



Atenção que as unidades estavam em medidas inglesas, 210 *m.p.h*, logo 94,3 m/s  ou seja *339,5 Km/h* !! (valor indicado como suspeito).

http://mesowest.utah.edu/cgi-bin/dr...1=00&hour1=00&hours=24&graph=0&past=0&order=1

Esta estação é em Chamela, apenas a cerca de 30 Km a noroeste do ponto de landfall.

Aquele é um valor de rajada às 23:10 utc, suspeito por ser mais de duas vezes superior ao valor do vento médio, mas meia hora depois, precisamente à hora em que o olho passava mais perto, 23:50 utc, a estação registava vento de 82,7 m/s (*298 Km/h*) (não é rajada). Entre as 23:50 e as 00:30 deixou de registar o vento e quando retomou apresentava 72,6 m/s (*261,4 Km/h*).

Esta estação terá apanhado a parede noroeste do olho. Mas na parede nordeste os valores podem ser superiores.

Outras estações num raio de 200 milhas:

http://mesowest.utah.edu/cgi-bin/dr...unit=0&lat=19.49833&lon=-105.04472&radius=200

Vou tentar compilar os dados de vento e precipitação das estações que conseguir encontrar em toda área atingida.


----------



## under (24 Out 2015 às 02:52)

Teles disse:


>


Esta imagem quando foi postada aqui era a actual?
Qual a a fonte onde foi retirada?


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 03:35)

Em três horas depois de entrar em terra, a diminuição das dimensões é notável:


----------



## under (24 Out 2015 às 03:57)

Mesmo....alguma explicação?


----------



## Macuser (24 Out 2015 às 04:06)

Ele formou-se repentinamente e está a perder força tão depressa... 

Isto é o quê?

Só este e a tempestade eletrica na Madeira...

Dass


----------



## under (24 Out 2015 às 06:58)

Segundo a imagens do storm tracker da CNN o "olho" desapareceu e segundo o NOAA desceu para categoria 2....
Estranho este furacão.
http://edition.cnn.com/interactive/storm-tracker/


----------



## Iuri (24 Out 2015 às 08:19)

As características do terreno escangalharam-no, refiro-me ao sistema montanhoso junto à costa. 
Se tivesse passado por terreno plano o cenário teria sido muito diferente.


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2015 às 09:02)

under disse:


> Segundo a imagens do storm tracker da CNN o "olho" desapareceu e segundo o NOAA desceu para categoria 2....
> Estranho este furacão.
> http://edition.cnn.com/interactive/storm-tracker/



Mas é normalíssimo enfraquecer quando chega a terra, no que toca a vento, que a precipitação essa pode subsistir bastante tempo. Estranho seria se não enfraquecesse 
Quando o olho dum furacão entra num continente, significa que cerca de metade do sistema já está sobre Terra, pelo essa parte já não é alimentado com a "energia" que obtém do calor da água.
Já numa pequena ilha ou península pode ser diferente, o centro pode estar sobre terra mas o sistema pode continuar quase todo sobre mar.




Iuri disse:


> As características do terreno escangalharam-no, refiro-me ao sistema montanhoso junto à costa.
> Se tivesse passado por terreno plano o cenário teria sido muito diferente.



Certo, parcialmente. Mesmo em terreno plano acaba o fornecimento da energia que referi.
Mas com montanhas além da energia as serras destroem muito rapidamente a circulação dos níveis baixos do ciclone, "escangalham" a estrutura como referes.
Embora seja de referir que se há montanhas, isso geralmente significa precipitação catastrófica num caso destes. Ar extremamente saturado em humidade a ser atirado a grande velocidade contra serras significa inundações rápidas, enxurradas, deslizamentos de terra, etc.


----------



## Iuri (24 Out 2015 às 09:34)

Certo. Parece que em Guadalajara a precipitação foi muito severa...


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 09:37)

Numa primeira análise às listas de observações de algumas estações oficiais do SMN do México:

http://smn.cna.gob.mx/emas/

chego à conclusão, por enquanto, quanto a valores máximos, de que não há valores credíveis sobre o que aconteceu na zona de _landfall_
.
Na estação de Chamela, aquela que terá estado mais perto do olho aquando do landfall, lado noroeste, o registo do vento médio era este:
http://smn.cna.gob.mx/emas/graf/JA22vel1.gif





o qual, obviamente, não pode ser aceite, até porque o registo da rajada foi este:
http://smn.cna.gob.mx/emas/graf/JA22vel2.gif





onde aparece claramente um período de funcionamento, ou de registo, erróneo do anemómetro (1800 Km/h ...)

Do lado oposto, a sueste do olho, as estações de Manzanillo (não é La Manzanilla, que não tem estação), uma das estações avariou o anemómetro antes do landfall, mas com valores ainda insignificantes na ordem dos 12 m/s (43 Km/h); a outra estação teve uma rajada máxima de pouco mais de 90 Km/h.

Mais para o interior, a estação de Nevado de Colima, no vulcão a 3461m de altitude, apresenta um registo mais credível, mas longe da zona referida:
http://smn.cna.gob.mx/emas/graf/JA24vel2.gif





Rajada máxima de 283,3 Km/h às 23:50 utc, sensivelmente na altura em que terá ocorrido a entrada em terra.

Também S.Manantlan I tem um registo interessante, mas já posterior ao momento em análise. Rajadas que pouco depois das 3:00 utc chegaram aos 181,4 Km/h. No entanto há um período mais cedo em que a estação esteve sem registar, em todos os parâmetros de observação:
http://smn.cna.gob.mx/emas/graf/CO06vel2.gif


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 10:01)

Neste momento Patricia ainda é um furacão:



> WTPZ45 KNHC 240834
> TCDEP5
> 
> HURRICANE PATRICIA DISCUSSION NUMBER 18
> ...



Ventos de 120 Km/h enfraquecendo rapidamente, dissipado em 24 horas.

O trilho de ventos máximos foi este:





onde se vê que foi na chegada a terra, e ainda durante um considerável trajecto em terra, que a extensão de ventos de força de furacão se alargou mais.

O campo de ventos estimado para uma hora atrás era este, havendo ainda uma pequena área de vento com força de furacão e uma muito extensa área com força de tempestade tropical:





São 4h da madrugada no México central neste momento.


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2015 às 10:36)

HURRICANE PATRICIA DISCUSSION NUMBER 18
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL EP202015
400 AM CDT SAT OCT 24 2015

Patricia has been weakening rapidly while moving farther inland over
the rugged terrain of western Mexico. Although the circulation
is still intact, the associated convection has lost a significant
amount of organization. Based on the degraded appearance, the
initial intensity is lowered to 65 kt. Patricia is moving quickly
north-northeastward at about 18 kt embedded in the flow between a
trough over northwestern Mexico and an anticyclone over the Gulf of
Mexico. This motion is expected to continue until Patricia
dissipates over the mountains of Mexico by tonight.

The global models continue to depict the development of a cyclone
near the Texas coast over the weekend and this system should be
non-tropical in nature. However, this system is expected to draw
significant amounts of moisture from Patricia's remnants, and could
result in locally heavy rainfall over portions of the northwestern
Gulf of Mexico coastal area within the next couple of days. Refer
to statements from local National Weather Service forecast offices
for details.

The wind radii in the southeastern quadrant has been expanded
outward significantly based on recent ASCAT passes, which indicated
that tropical-storm-force winds were still occurring in a convective
band near the coast of southwestern Mexico.

KEY MESSAGES:

1. Even though Patricia is weakening quickly, strong and damaging
winds at higher elevations could persist through this morning.

2. Continued very heavy rainfall is likely to cause life-
threatening flash floods and mudslides in the Mexican states of
Nayarit, Jalisco, Colima, Michoacan and Guerrero through today.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 24/0900Z 22.3N 103.1W 65 KT 75 MPH...INLAND
12H 24/1800Z 24.6N 101.2W 40 KT 45 MPH...INLAND
24H 25/0600Z...DISSIPATED

$$
Forecaster Cangialosi/Stewart

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDEP5+shtml/240834.shtml


----------



## Knyght (24 Out 2015 às 10:51)

Vince disse:


> Concordo contigo, com rajadas dessas não haveria electricidade, comunicações, net, registos, vídeos, nem notícias, nem confirmações, para ninguém
> São coisas que só depois de muitas horas (ou dias) poderemos ter dados concretos e confirmados.



Vince, creio que não tivemos imagens da zona de maior impacto, já que essas iriam ficar sem energia elétrica!!! E houve evacuações...



StormRic disse:


> Já há nova actualização das estações, valores até às 20:50 utc.
> 
> http://smn.cna.gob.mx/emas/
> 
> ...


Bem às vezes tenho rajadas no Paul de 130km/h e nas zonas baixas e no Funchal apenas 40km/h.

No final na CNN eles referiram que devido as águas quentes junto a costa o furação se intensificou, quando começou a chegar terra e deixou de ter essa alimentação, diminui-o rapidamente.


----------



## david 6 (24 Out 2015 às 10:59)

olhem a cara da Patricia lá no meio


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 11:04)

Knyght disse:


> creio que não tivemos imagens da zona de maior impacto, já que essas iriam ficar sem energia elétrica!!! E houve evacuações...



O cenáro completo do ocorrido e das consequências leva sempre vários dias, por vezes mais até, a ser conhecido. Muitas vezes já nem é noticiado pois deixa de ser mediático.
A impressão inicial é sempre menor do que a real dimensão do desastre, até porque esse é sempre um objectivo dos responsáveis políticos de uma região.


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2015 às 11:06)

Essa imagem não é do furacão Patrícia, é do Tufão Maysak em Março passado.
Não se esqueçam que nestas alturas as redes sociais enchem-se de imagens "falsas" ou de outros eventos, à procura de likes e partilhas.

Estas são do Patrícia, anteontem e ontem:


----------



## lserpa (24 Out 2015 às 11:18)

under disse:


> Segundo a imagens do storm tracker da CNN o "olho" desapareceu e segundo o NOAA desceu para categoria 2....
> Estranho este furacão.
> http://edition.cnn.com/interactive/storm-tracker/


Já eu tinha referido isso após o landfall... Era evidente que isso acontecesse


----------



## lserpa (24 Out 2015 às 12:37)




----------



## Orion (24 Out 2015 às 15:42)

Aviso de hoje às 5h, suponho que hora local:



> Los acumulados de lluvia más significativos en las últimas 24 horas (de las 03:00 horas del viernes 23 a las 03:00 horas del sábado 24), se han registrado en Nevado de Colima, Jalisco, 383.2 mm; Sierra Manantlán I, Colima. 297.4 mm; Lázaro Cárdenas, Michoacán, 261.0 mm; Sierra Manatlán II, Jalisco, 253.0 mm; Observatorio de Colima, Colima, 217.4 mm; Petacalco, Guerrero, 191.7 mm; Ciudad Guzmán, Jalisco, 142.6 mm; Puerto Vicente, Guerrero, 128.2 mm; Chamela-Cuixmala, Jalisco, 124.2 mm; y Manzanillo, Colima, 114.7 m



http://smn.cna.gob.mx/J3T3_SMN/comunicados-de-prensa/Aviso070-15.pdf

Aparentemente o furacão evitou as piores áreas:



> Patricia, one of the strongest ever hurricanes, crashed into western Mexico with rain and winds of up to 165 mph (266 kph), hammering coastal areas but skirting major cities and causing less damage than feared.





> So far, it appeared that major damage had been averted because the powerful storm did not hit large population centers.





> The storm hit land near the area of Cuixmala, home to one of Mexico's most exclusive getaways, at 6:15 p.m. (2315 GMT) on Friday, the U.S. National Hurricane Center said.
> 
> Cuixmala, located between the major port of Manzanillo and Puerto Vallarta, has over the years played host to a colorful assortment of world leaders and eccentric billionaires.
> 
> The area is sparsely populated but there are small towns, and it was not clear yet how much damage they had suffered.



http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/10/24/us-mexico-storm-patricia-idUSKCN0SH16720151024



> "Los primeros reportes confirman que los daños han sido menores a los correspondientes a un huracán de esta magnitud", dijo la noche de este viernes el presidente Enrique Peña Nieto en un mensaje televisado, en el que pidió de todas formas no "bajar la guardia".





> El director general de la sede europea de Naciones Unidas (ONU), Michael Moller, se mostró aliviado de que los daños provocados no han sido significativos.
> 
> "Esta mañana al escuchar que el huracán (_Patricia_) no fue tan fuerte como fue previsto, oí con mucho placer que los daños no eran tan grandes como habían esperado", señaló.



http://mexico.cnn.com/nacional/2015...danos-de-lo-esperado-se-degrada-a-categoria-1


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2015 às 18:22)




----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 18:33)

Orion disse:


> Aviso de hoje às 5h, suponho que hora local:
> 
> http://smn.cna.gob.mx/J3T3_SMN/comunicados-de-prensa/Aviso070-15.pdf
> 
> ...



Tenho estado a verificar as listas de valores das estações automáticas do SMN e confirmado que só nos pontos de interacção directa com as maiores altitudes a precipitação chegou a valores realmente notáveis mas aquém dos 500mm que chegaram a ser previstos.

Patricia já não será nesta altura sequer um sistema tropical, os ventos máximos a aproximarem-se de 20 nós (37 Km/h) e pouca convecção organizada.



> WTPZ45 KNHC 241434
> TCDEP5
> 
> TROPICAL DEPRESSION PATRICIA DISCUSSION NUMBER 19
> ...



É aliás espantosa a rapidez com que em menos de 24 horas o sistema fez _landfall_ e foi reduzido a depressão tropical ou talvez quase dissipado.
Às 12:00 utc, cerca de 13 horas apenas depois da entrada em terra, o sistema era uma tempestade tropical com ventos máximos de 45 nós.

Na animação de satélite é dificilmente discernível nesta altura sua localização pela nebulosidade alta:






As montanhas a actuarem de forma rápida na destruição da circulação. Embora se aguarde relatórios completos da situação ocorrida em todas as áreas, a dissipação da energia de Patricia surge, em minha opinião pessoal, algo intrigante, e pergunto-me se dada a rapidez do movimento não irá ocorrer uma transferência para zonas mais longínquas, como o Golfo ou o Atlântico aberto.


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2015 às 18:54)

*Suomi NPP satellite sees record-breaking Hurricane Patricia*

http://phys.org/news/2015-10-suomi-...content=ctgr-item&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter






When NASA-NOAA's Suomi NPP satellite passed over Patricia on October 23 at 0923 UTC (5:23 a.m. EDT) the Visible Infrared Imaging Radiometer Suite or VIIRS instrument that flies aboard Suomi NPP looked at the storm in infrared light. Cloud top temperatures of thunderstorms around the eyewall were near minus 90 Celsius (minus 130 Fahrenheit). Recent microwave imagery shows hints of a concentric eyewall developing. If the trend toward an eyewall replacement continues, it would cause the intensity to at least level off later today.
*

*


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2015 às 19:42)

StormRic disse:


> ... e pergunto-me se dada a rapidez do movimento não irá ocorrer uma *transferência para zonas mais longínquas, como o Golfo ou o Atlântico aberto*.



Pelo que vi no GFS, muita desta energia será transferida para a parte leste do EUA. Durante vários dias terão um sistema depressionário a afectar esta região, do sul para norte ao longo dos dias. Eventualmente uma parte desta energia será transferida para o Atlântico.


----------



## VimDePantufas (24 Out 2015 às 20:36)

À medida que o sistema passe sobre o Norte do Golfo do México, deverá ocorrer bastante precipitação. A previsão abaixo é válido para as 12h de segunda-feira, sendo que o "L" sistema depressionário são os remanescentes do furacão Patrícia.

A previsão aponta para que o sistema tome uma direcção NE e suba para o Vale do Ohio  chegando mesmo aos Grandes Lagos e terra dos “Plátanos” Canada  durante a próxima semana.

Segundo o cenário previsto pelo GFS a situação terá algumas diferenças, sendo que na quarta-feira o centro depressionário se centra no Sul do Michigan.


----------



## lserpa (24 Out 2015 às 20:43)

Ouçam este relato.
http://www.weather.com/storms/hurri...hannel_News_CWi_Video_No_4_20151024_twcplayer


----------



## karkov (24 Out 2015 às 21:20)

lserpa disse:


> Ouçam este relato.
> http://www.weather.com/storms/hurri...hannel_News_CWi_Video_No_4_20151024_twcplayer



Arranja-se linguagem gestual ou legenda?


----------



## AndréGM22 (24 Out 2015 às 21:33)

https://tvnweather.com/live

Para quem quiser seguir a situação no texas


----------



## under (24 Out 2015 às 21:37)

Vince disse:


> Mas é normalíssimo enfraquecer quando chega a terra, no que toca a vento, que a precipitação essa pode subsistir bastante tempo. Estranho seria se não enfraquecesse
> Quando o olho dum furacão entra num continente, significa que cerca de metade do sistema já está sobre Terra, pelo essa parte já não é alimentado com a "energia" que obtém do calor da água.
> Já numa pequena ilha ou península pode ser diferente, o centro pode estar sobre terra mas o sistema pode continuar quase todo sobre mar.
> 
> ...



Excelente explicação Mestre Vince. agora compreendi.
Muito obrigado.


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2015 às 22:04)




----------



## lserpa (24 Out 2015 às 23:33)

karkov disse:


> Arranja-se linguagem gestual ou legenda?


Desculpa, falha minha... Trata-se do relato de um caçador de tempestades que esteve mesmo no epicentro do furacão. Passo a citar o que ele disse.
Este caçador presenciou a passagem da parede do olho. "Estava no hotel e por momentos parecia que o hotel não iria aguentar, todo o edifício começou a oxcilar e começou-se a ouvir coisas a "explodir" (portas e janelas a rebentar e o teto a rebentar (telhado)), abrigamo-nos na casa de banho "parecia que estava-mos dentro de um tornado" éramos 6 adultos e 2 crianças neste abrigo improvisado." O jornalista perguntou por quanto tempo durou, ao que ele responde "20 minutos de terror"... Foi isto resumidamente o que está na intrevista. Desculpa não ter traduzido antes...


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2015 às 23:54)

Vídeo filmado a bordo de um voo de reconhecimento da NOAA ao furacão Patricia, onde os pilotos relatam que experimentaram a turbulência mais intensa das suas carreiras. A tripulação "sentiu" desde 3G positivos a 1.5G negativos. O teclado do meteorologista a bordo acabou por ser projectado comprometendo os dados registados. Demoraram uma hora a reconstruir os dados enquanto continuavam o reconhecimento. Foi o voo onde foram registados os 879 hPa, valor mais baixo do Pacífico Leste e do hemisfério ocidental desde que há registos.


----------



## lserpa (25 Out 2015 às 00:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> Vídeo filmado a bordo de um voo de reconhecimento da NOAA ao furacão Patricia, onde os pilotos relatam que experimentaram a turbulência mais intensa das suas carreiras, desde 3G positivos a 1.5G negativos. O teclado do meteorologista a bordo acabou por ser projectado comprometendo os dados registados. Demoraram uma hora a reconstruir os dados enquanto continuavam o reconhecimento. Foi o voo onde foram registados os 879 hPa, valor mais baixo do Pacífico Leste e do hemisfério ocidental desde que há registos.


Wow! Agora um pequeno offtopic.. Em circunstâncias de voo normais não é necessário um 3º elemento nos comandos, normalmente o piloto é que controla o throttle. Neste caso os pilotos não tiravam as mãos do yoke , mesmo assim o 3° elemento por momentos levantou o rabo da cadeira e teve que se segurar no dashboard!!! Que violência!! Seria interessante ver o GS indicator e o horizonte artificial!! Fim de off topic.


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2015 às 22:18)

Pelo menos seis pessoas morreram e uma ficou ferida devido à passagem do furacão Patrícia no estado mexicano de Jalisco, indicaram este domingo fontes oficiais à agência Efe. Entre as vítimas mortais estão uma mulher argentina e uma mexicana, do estado de Coahuila, no norte do México, que foram atingidas, na sexta-feira, por uma árvore. A queda da árvore, provocada por ventos fortes, causou ainda ferimentos noutra mulher, que está hospitalizada com uma lesão na coluna. As três mulheres acampavam com um grupo de amigos no bosque de Tapalpa, em Jalisco, a 200 quilómetros da costa sul, onde o furacão chegou a terra na sexta-feira e provocou os piores estragos. Tapalpa está perto de Mascota, cidade de onde foram retiradas 600 pessoas devido ao transbordo do rio, que causou danos em 250 casas.

Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/cm_ao_min..._mortos_e_um_ferido_no_estado_de_jalisco.html


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2015 às 02:18)




----------



## VimDePantufas (26 Out 2015 às 08:52)

O que resta do furacão Patrícia pelo Golfo, dirigindo-se para E (N/E)

http://reut.rs/1MNu0Ex 

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/weather...atricia-head-east-after-soaking-texas-n451161


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Out 2015 às 00:13)

Actualização.
Movimento dos restos do Furacão Patricia, visto nesta animação de satélite com imagens dos espectros infravermelho e visível:


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2015 às 15:52)

Hurricane Patricia zoomed from tropical storm to record-beater in 30 hours flat like a jet-fueled sports car.

Why? The Pacific storm had just the right ingredients.

Plenty of warm water provided the energy what meteorologists call explosive intensification. The air was much moister than usual, adding yet more fuel. And at the same time, upper-level crosswinds—called shear—that restrain a hurricane from strengthening were missing for much of Thursday, meteorologists said.

"I was really astounded," said MIT meteorology professor Kerry Emanuel. "It was over the juiciest part of the eastern Pacific."

El Nino's fingerprints are all over this, meteorologists agreed. And while it fits perfectly into climate scientists' theories of what a warming world will be like, they say global warming can't quite be blamed—yet.

At 10 p.m. EDT Wednesday, Patricia was a tropical storm off Mexico with 65 mph winds that forecasters expected to intensify rapidly. In fact, one forecast gave it a 97 percent chance of getting stronger fast.

But it strengthened so quickly that many were surprised, said Robert Rogers at the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration's Hurricane Research Division.

By 4 a.m. EDT Friday Patricia's winds were a record for hurricanes: 200 mph.

---

Super Typhoon Haiyan that devastated the Philippines in 2013 was measured at 195 mph via satellite. However, most storms don't have accurate measurements because most don't get planes flown into them unless they are a threat, Emanuel said.

---

Worldwide, this is the ninth Category 5 storm this year, which is tied for the second most on record, Masters said. Normal years are around five to six. A Category 5 storm has winds of 157 mph or higher.

The eastern and northern Pacific regions have had more tropical storms than usual this season; the Atlantic has had less.

---

Patricia is being fueled by near-record warm 87-degree Pacific waters at the surface that ran warm unusually deep.

Read more at: http://phys.org/news/2015-10-hurricane-patricia-monster-quickly.html#jCp

Notícia do dia 23. 87 graus fahrenheit são 30 graus celsius.


----------



## Orion (28 Out 2015 às 00:01)




----------



## Tstorm (28 Out 2015 às 00:15)

Encontrei essa imagem na Wikipédia, clique nela para vê-la em tamanho maior.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Nov 2015 às 02:21)

Vídeo do Josh Morgerman e da equipe do iCyclone durante o furacão Patrícia.


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2015 às 21:27)




----------



## Orion (25 Nov 2015 às 18:02)

A Sandra é um furacão de categoria 2











O radar de Guasave está bem posicionado para o acompanhamento:

http://smn.cna.gob.mx/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=14&Itemid=16

Para o Jornal I o furacão tem este aspeto:






http://www.ionline.pt/artigo/482122/mexico-tempestade-sandra-converte-se-em-furacao?seccao=Mundo_i


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2015 às 18:18)

Orion disse:


> Para o Jornal I o furacão tem este aspeto



 tesourinho deprimente...  não só a imagem usada como o próprio texto.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Nov 2015 às 20:50)

Sandra se fortaleceu para furacão de categoria 1 ontem, tornando-se o décimo sexto furacão da temporada de 2015. 
2015 agora está empatado com 1990, 1992 e 2014 como o ano com maior quantidade de furacões já registrado no Pacífico Leste.

Sandra segue se fortalecendo e pode chegar na categoria 3 ou 4 entre hoje e amanhã. 
Caso isso, venha a se confirmar, 2015 irá se tornar o ano com maior quantidade de grandes furacões já registrados no Pacífico Leste, quebrando o recorde de 10, que pertence a 1992.

A temporada de 2015 teve até o momento 30 depressões e está empatada com 1992 como o ano mais ativo desde o começo dos registros no Pacífico Leste.

Até o momento a temporada está com 26 tempestades nomeadas, perdendo apenas para 1992 que teve 27.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Nov 2015 às 21:08)

Sandra acabou de ser atualizada para categoria 3.
2015 se tornou o ano com maior quantidade de grandes furacões desde o começo dos registros no Pacífico Leste.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Nov 2015 às 21:18)

Desde 1949, apenas quatro ciclones fizeram landfall no México em Novembro.
Sandra pode fazer landfall como tempestade tropical no sábado.


----------



## rbsmr (10 Dez 2015 às 00:21)

Apanhei esta no Facebook da NOAA, publicado à duas horas
"
The weather systems over the N Pacific are becoming intense!

The 2015 UTC Geocolor satellite image shows a powerful low pressure system in the eastern Pacific. The system rapidly intensified over the past 24 hours to hurricane force (winds ≥ 64 knots), and it is still strengthening. The OPC 24 hour surface and wind & wave forecasts valid 1200 UTC 12/10/15 (4AM PST) indicates the system will be just offshore while maintaining winds at 65 knots. Seas are forecast to build to 42 ft!

In addition to this system, the OPC 96 hour surface forecast valid 1200 UTC 12/13/15 indicates a 934 hPa (hectopascals) hurricane force low will develop in the central Pacific with winds up 75 knots (~86 mph). The associated wind & wave forecast shows seas building to a phenomenal 16 meters (~52 feet)!

Visit the OPC's Pacific page for additional forecast and analysis products:http://www.opc.ncep.noaa.gov/Pac_tab.shtml


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Dez 2015 às 07:18)

Sandra que esteve ativa entre os dias 23 e 28 de Novembro foi o ciclone mais forte já registrado no Pacífico Leste no mês de Novembro, superando Kenneth em 2011.

A temporada de 2015, caso mais nenhum ciclone se forme, deve terminar atrás somente de 1992 no valor de energia ciclônica acumulada. 1992 teve um ACE de 290 e 2015 está com 287,6.

Em 2015 houve o registro de 30 depressões, igualando com o recorde de 1992, 26 tempestades foram nomeadas, perdendo apenas de 1992 que teve 27, 16 conseguiram se tornar furacão, igualando com o recorde de 1990, 1992 e 2014 e 11 se tornaram um grande furacão, maior valor já registrado, superando os 10 de 1992.

Apesar de ativa houve o registro de poucos danos e mortes felizmente.


----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2016 às 22:20)




----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2016 às 03:33)

*Extreme Power: Rapidly Intensifying Cyclones Drive Odd Phenomenon*

http://iri.columbia.edu/news/rapidcyclones/


----------



## Orion (3 Jul 2016 às 23:32)




----------



## Orion (3 Nov 2017 às 22:06)




----------

